# Tri State Area Meeting



## brooklyndartfrogs

I've posted this before on another thread that I've wanted to have the next area meeting here at my place. Let me know what dates would work and we can go from there, obviously anything close to Thanksgiving, Xmas or New Years is out.
Andy


----------



## ggazonas

Looks like you've just elimanated Nov, Dec, and the 1st week in Jan, which if i may add would pretty much mean that any day after Jan 8th is acceptable.....

So I think around the middle of January could work since its a slow time of year, or even beginning of Feb.


----------



## DCreptiles

I think a tri state meet would be great befor the holidays. I'm good for any weekend except nov 14 and of course holiday weekends. So it would depend on what everyone else thinks. I'd be in to something in betwee. The holidays.


----------



## ggazonas

i think its too soon to do another meeting. There have been 2 in the last 1 1/2. I think theres a need to be some time in between them. 

Obvioulsy not a 1 1/2 years prior to the recent on slaught of meets but I think if there is a couple mos in between there would be more time to prepare for a meeting. 

Also today is Nov 2, which would give 12 days notice before the meet and the weekends to follow are a bit to close to the holiday. Just my opinion.


----------



## Julio

soudns good, but also keep in mind that there is MLK weekend in Jan. as well, then you the footbal playoffs running then as well.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> soudns good, but also keep in mind that there is MLK weekend in Jan. as well, then you the footbal playoffs running then as well.


good point.....Maybe we should wait till after the Superbowl, first weekend in Feb


----------



## MeiKVR6

I'm down for whenever.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

I might be interested in this also-if it fits.
I work every other weekend.
Post some dates when you can.
Thanks.

John


----------



## eos

ggazonas said:


> good point.....Maybe we should wait till after the Superbowl, first weekend in Feb


And we might as well cross out Valentine's day weekend too... for the lovebirds out there that celebrate this wonderful occasion  (myself included.. haha)


How bout Feb 27? Last wknd in Feb?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Sometime in Feb. sounds best, I agree with George that these things need to be spread out or you run the risk of people getting "burnt".
Andy


----------



## pa.walt

don't forget about the herp shows also. hamburg, reading and white plains to name a few. sounds like it might be sometime in the spring that this meet will be with all the saturdays and holidays being taken up already.
walt


----------



## DCreptiles

Well it sounds like this future meet will be a nice turn out. After the holidays and after my sons born. Things won't be so crazy after feb except I'll have a new born baby boy. But you can count me in. Do now we have late feb early march. Any idea on dates?


----------



## ggazonas

I think its best just to state the meeting will be sometime between Feb/March, this is until things get closer and more people chime in on their availabilty. After all with the holidays coming up I don't think to many people are making plan for anything after new years at this point, if even that. I'm just looking forward to thankgiving right now..Turkey and Football

So if Andy agrees i think we should just call it a Feb/March meeting at this point


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Yeah Feb./March sounds perfect. Everyone will be sick of the winter by then and spring will be right around the corner!
Andy


----------



## ggazonas

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Yeah Feb./March sounds perfect. Everyone will be sick of the winter by then and spring will be right around the corner!
> Andy


sounds like a good start


----------



## DCreptiles

Well posting a estimated date in advance will give everyone ample notice to keep that date open and can actual plan around that but it's up to Andy. Either. Way I'll do my best to make it.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Sounds good here also.
Looking forward to meeting some of you clowns!! ( myself included of coarse.)

John


----------



## mtolypetsupply

DCreptiles said:


> Things won't be so crazy after feb except I'll have a new born baby boy.


Holidays are NOTHING compared to a newborn, even if you have one that sleeps most of the time!!! LOL 

Best wishes with your new little blessing! 

I'd like to make a meeting sometime soon. Winter is great, hubby doesn't work Saturdays as much. I'm also fine with planning way in advance and setting aside the date, please keep us posted when you firm up a date, Andy.


----------



## DCreptiles

mtolypetsupply said:


> Holidays are NOTHING compared to a newborn, even if you have one that sleeps most of the time!!! LOL
> 
> Best wishes with your new little blessing!
> 
> I'd like to make a meeting sometime soon. Winter is great, hubby doesn't work Saturdays as much. I'm also fine with planning way in advance and setting aside the date, please keep us posted when you firm up a date, Andy.


thank you for the kinds words.. and yes i also work well with setting aside a date well in advanced.. and the little one wont be much of a hand full im a night owel and eli is a early bird so it works well lol.


----------



## cliner

In in for March. Love to see Andy's basement again.

Eric


----------



## Woodsman

Anytime is a good time to see Andy's collection!! There are a lot of locals, so this should be well attended. It would be good to know what frogs everyone thinks they might have available by then.


----------



## ErickG

I'm definitely excited. Closer to NYC makes it easier.  I'm down as long as I'm not away snowboarding for that weekend.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I'm thinking the best for me would be the second week of March.
Let me know what everyone else thinks and then we could solidify a time and date.
Also I hope some new faces will show up I know there are more in the area 
Andy


----------



## ggazonas

Sounds good to me


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

I think that might work for me also.

John


----------



## M_Rybecky

I'll show up to this one! Hopfully it isn't on a snowboarding weekend!


----------



## eos

Second week of march is great! Week after my bday... I should have some bday money leftover


----------



## Howiedoit

I have the luxury of living just 10 minutes away from Andy. I'm new to he "sport" and so far it has been strictly a learning process of getting everything right with the tank before I dive on in.


----------



## DCreptiles

is that mothers day weekend? lol


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Not sure is it?


----------



## GBIII

DCreptiles said:


> is that mothers day weekend? lol


Mothers day is in May. Usually the Sunday around the 10th.


----------



## DCreptiles

GBIII said:


> Mothers day is in May. Usually the Sunday around the 10th.


good catch eli was like ummm Derek mothers day isnt untill may.. lol.. soo good stuff so now im in for sure. eli prob wont make it though she will have the screaming mini me


----------



## Woodsman

I think my mother will be snowboarding that weekend!! I (on the other hand), have no life (other than frogs), and will be there with bells....


----------



## triton

Hey folks, 

Any date/dates for this meeting...
Currently in the process of pdf viv build....
Would love to meet some/all of the tri state ppl, and get a better grip on pdf
husbandry, and possible purchases.
plz let me know

take care all...
J.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

The second weekend in March is the next one here at my place.
Andy


----------



## triton

great thank you very much...
I see what i can do, im a chef and may be difficult for me to take off..

i'll try to make arrangements to atleast stop by for a few, and i'll bring some food too, lol

J.


----------



## eos

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> The second weekend in March is the next one here at my place.
> Andy


Saturday the 13th or Sunday the 14th?

Oh, and who's gonna have what frogs? (is it too soon to ask?)


----------



## mtolypetsupply

I'm pretty confident that I'll at least have some auratus tads if anyone would be interested.


----------



## Julio

eos said:


> Saturday the 13th or Sunday the 14th?
> 
> Oh, and who's gonna have what frogs? (is it too soon to ask?)


Too far ahead to see who is bringing what.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I'm thinking Sunday.
Let me know what you guys think.
Andy


----------



## DCreptiles

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> I'm thinking Sunday.
> Let me know what you guys think.
> Andy


saturdays are always easier traffic wise to avoid the end of the weekend traffic. but since your close by it doesnt really matter to me either or works fine.


----------



## ggazonas

I think Sunday is fine, afterall it'll still be the end of winter so there really shouldn't be much traffic, unless if its a nice weekend, but you neever know with march


----------



## eos

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> I'm thinking Sunday.
> Let me know what you guys think.
> Andy


Sunday sounds good... We can all celebrate/mourn the victory of the previous night's match


----------



## mtolypetsupply

Sunday is good for me. Unless there's an emergency, Gary won't be working on a Sunday, and even if he's working nights that week, it's a workable day for us.


----------



## triton

hey petsupply, where are you located ......ny/nj ???


----------



## mtolypetsupply

triton said:


> hey petsupply, where are you located ......ny/nj ???


Sorry, didn't realize profile doesn't have where I'm at, going to change that now. 

I'm in Toms River, NJ


----------



## DendroJoe

i am new to this. my friend and i would like to join the meeting.
is anyone going to bring froglets/tads to sell or trade? Maybe some plants a nice.


Joe


----------



## GBIII

Hey Joe,

Welcome to a new obsession...lol

There is almost always a decent selection at the meetings. I will have a bunch available by then I'm sure assuming I am able to make it.

George


----------



## ggazonas

I will also be there.

By then i should have 

Iquitos vents
Santa Isabel
Patricia tincs
Red Amazonicus
CV Imis
Femoralis
Azureus and maybe a few others available


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I dont want to take away from this thread but since everyone is local its just easier. I have some plants I am looking to get rid of for free. I just want to regain some shelf space so if anyone wants to stop by your more then welcome. I also have some jewel orchids I am selling for 50cents to just get them out.

As for the meet, I may come. Its hard to make plans 3 months away but if nothing comes up I would be down for a meet.
J


----------



## JeremyHuff

Anyone in the region producing galacs? I don't care what color. Also looking for a calling male yellow terribilis. A friend has 4 females.

Jeremy


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

JeremyHuff said:


> Anyone in the region producing galacs? I don't care what color. Also looking for a calling male yellow terribilis. A friend has 4 females.
> 
> Jeremy


Jeremy, last time I checked Black Jungle had Galacts. 
I think Orange?

John


----------



## Philsuma

JeremyHuff said:


> Anyone in the region producing galacs? I don't care what color. Also looking for a calling male yellow terribilis. A friend has 4 females.
> 
> Jeremy


 
Bill Heath or Tim Heath...the Heath that's NOT the Mod on here. Dunno his SN - I don't think he posts here much...

He's from NE PA and attends every single Hamburg show and White plains, I think.

He had some really cool orange and also some red. Medium size too. I almost bought the reds, some had cool black legs and feet and dorsal spotting.....


----------



## Adven2er

Tim Heath is located near the Poconos. PM me for contact info


----------



## Philsuma

Adven2er said:


> Tim Heath is located near the Poconos. PM me for contact info


Does he ever post on this board?


----------



## Adven2er

I've never seen him post here. I spoke with him a couple of times at Hamburg. He said he used to post years ago though. I bought one of my Leucs from him last year and I have his business card.


----------



## JeremyHuff

So, will it be Sunday, March 14?

Jeremy


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Yes Sunday the 14th, I'm thinking 1PM.
Is this cool with everyone?
Andy


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Works for me.

John


----------



## eos

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Yes Sunday the 14th, I'm thinking 1PM.
> Is this cool with everyone?
> Andy



Aye aye cap'n


----------



## Otis

I have a lot of plants to clear out, so I'll be bringing some potted plants and maybe some cork. Also trying to get rid of about a dozen hanging baskets, not going to bring those unless someone is interested so pm me. 

Also have five male whites treefrogs (4 Australian blues and an Indonesian) and a male Mali uromastyx fs if anybody wants those. Got a bunch of 10 gallons, a 45 high, a 30 breeder, and a couple 20's I'll be bringing if there's room in the car.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Emily what kind of hanging baskets?
Also are the 20's 20 high?
Andy


----------



## Otis

The baskets are 8-10" diameter, I have Codonanthe luteola, Columnea boheme, Dischidia oiantha variegated, Dischidia ruscifolia (normal not the red one), a NOID gesneriad (looks like an Aeschynanthus sp.), Hoya tsangii, Hoya sp. Sulawasii, Hoya carnosa "chelsea", Hoya kentiata, Peperomia prostrata, Peperomia trifolia, Pilea glauca, creeping fig, and xCodonanthus Barsoom. I may be forgetting one or two but that's most of them.

The 20's are the normal size, not 20 highs.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

What do you want for the baskets?
Andy


----------



## Otis

If people just want to divide the baskets up and take cuttings they can do that for free, but if one person wants the whole basket I'd ask for 10 bucks per basket. Open to trades for Dischidia, Monstera, or Anthurium's if you have those.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Hi Andy,
I'd like to attend & will attempt to bring a couple of others on the journey from MD.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Emily,
I'll take:
Codonanthe luteola, Columnea boheme, Dischidia ruscifolia (normal not the red one), Peperomia prostrata, and the NOID gesneriad (looks like an Aeschynanthus sp.).
Bob that would be great, the more the merrier!
Andy


----------



## Otis

Sounds good Andy, I'll try and keep them all alive until then.


----------



## eos

I have a 12x12x18 Exoterra with no background... I'm looking to trade for a an empty 20 vert or something.


----------



## jeffr

JeremyHuff said:


> Anyone in the region producing galacs? I don't care what color. Also looking for a calling male yellow terribilis. A friend has 4 females.
> 
> Jeremy



My Yellow Galacts just started breeding. I have 4 tads right now.


----------



## DCreptiles

jeffr said:


> My Yellow Galacts just started breeding. I have 4 tads right now.


I may be interested in some for trade or purchase


----------



## eos

Will anyone have any red galacts?


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll have some Bastimentos by then. Have seen at least 4 in the parent's tank (2 orange and 2 red). Also lots of azureus and some SI tricolor. Always up for trades.

Jeremy


----------



## eos

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll have some Bastimentos by then. Have seen at least 4 in the parent's tank (2 orange and 2 red). Also lots of azureus and some SI tricolor. Always up for trades.
> 
> Jeremy


How much do you want for the Basti's?


----------



## ggazonas

I should have the following for sale by the time of the meeting:

7-9 Cainarchi Valley Imis 
1-2 Patricia Tincs 
3-4 Iquitos Vents 
1-2 Red Amazonicus

Also I have some nice juvie crested geckos that are between 2-4 mos old right now. Pics for serious inquires only.

I'll also have a few 1-2 mos old femoralis but they are small, however they eat ff's from the start.

If anyone is more interested pm me. Discount for group purchases and TWI/ASN members


----------



## sports_doc

George,

I may try to make it down for the meeting...if I can find a willing driving partner [5 hour drive for me]

?Trade

Shawn


----------



## ggazonas

sports_doc said:


> George,
> 
> I may try to make it down for the meeting...if I can find a willing driving partner [5 hour drive for me]
> 
> ?Trade
> 
> Shawn



Shawn

PMed you


----------



## stemcellular

sports_doc said:


> George,
> 
> I may try to make it down for the meeting...if I can find a willing driving partner [5 hour drive for me]
> 
> ?Trade
> 
> Shawn


I plan to head down Shawn but Boston might be out of your way.


----------



## Philsuma

Anyone seen Julio lately??

I'm def gonna need crash space for this one....last time at Georges, I passed up an opportunity to hang in the city.

Not this time.....barring a FL real estate transaction, of course


----------



## Corpus Callosum

He's been away since last Friday for work. Should be back this weekend I think.


----------



## Philsuma

Corpus Callosum said:


> He's been away since last Friday for work. Should be back this weekend I think.


Oh thats right...I know where he is....


----------



## Tony7781

Hi guys- I am new to this board and new to the hobby. I live in Staten Island and would like to see if I can attend your next meeting to get more involved and more experince in this area.


----------



## ChrisK

Tony7781 said:


> Hi guys- I am new to this board and new to the hobby. I live in Staten Island and would like to see if I can attend your next meeting to get more involved and more experince in this area.


Cool, subscribe to this thread and keep updated on if there are and schedule changes for it


----------



## Julio

Philsuma said:


> Oh thats right...I know where he is....


i shoudl be home tomorrow morning.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

I`ll be going.
Anyone north of CT. who will be passing thru and wants to meet somewhere, I`ll drive the rest of the way!
Shoot me a PM.

John


----------



## captreedean

I plan on attending, If anyone has a female Basti ,I am interested.


----------



## rjmarchisi

I plan on attending, and have the following for sale:
orange lamasi ( 2 froglets ),lowland fant ( 1 froglet ), vanzolinii ( 1 calling male ), proven colon pair and a probable blue jeans pair.

Please pm or email me for pricing and info.

thanks,

rob


----------



## stemcellular

I'll be attending with a few NEFG folks in tow and will have the following for sale/trade:

Trio of azureus adults, unsexed but look to be 1.2.0 or 0.3.0 (Sean Stewart line)
CB Mantella viridis and CB Mantella aurantiaca (golden mantella)
O. pumilio 'Isla Colon' 1.1.0 (Tuss line)
A. bassleri 'black' froglets INIBICO 0.0.2.
D. leucomelas, adults, AZDR line, 0.2.0 

Some other stuff likely as well.

PM if interested. 

Looking for 1-2 male Rio Canario anthonyi, male SNDF 06 cristobal, and A. pepperi EB-CHO young adults, but open to trades for other species.


----------



## Tony7781

Does anyone have froglets of the British Guyana Banded Leucs? im looking for like 4-5


----------



## johnc

Thanks to Shawn Harrington, I will probably attend the meeting (if that's alright). I will have the following for sale/trade (ages as of beginning of March):

0.0.1 Citronella (Nabors), 4 months, likely a female - dot
1.1.0 Imitator "Tarapoto" (UE), 7-8 months - only bringing if someone has a firm offer
0.0.4 Sonoran Desert Toad/Colorado River Toad, _Bufo alvarius_, captive bred 2009 (have photos to prove that). Young but sexable due to body shape and appetite. CB animals virtually unheard of. This is the notorious species of toad that started the "licking" myth.

PM me if interested.

I'm seeking other imitators (not nominate or Tarapoto).


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Yeah John that would be great, It looks like so far that we're going to have a great turnout!
I plan on getting Italian sandwiches from this killer bakery in my neighborhood. So does anyone have preferences? I know Richard is vegan so I will get the appropriate sandwiches to accommodate him. Also I will have beer and whatever else is needed, what is the preference for drinks?
Andy


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Oh, nothing special for me, I`ll have Prosciutto and Provolone (imported of coarse) on a roll with roasted red peppers and olive oil.
Kidding!
I will bring anything that is needed-please let me know.

John


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Tony, I'm working with a 3.1 of BG banded leuc imports. They just started breeding activity now so hopefully I'll have F1's in the summer if you don't get taken care of before then.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Oh, nothing special for me, I`ll have Prosciutto and Provolone (imported of coarse) on a roll with roasted red peppers and olive oil.
> Kidding!
> I will bring anything that is needed-please let me know.
> 
> John


John,
Prosciutto Di Parma is definitely on the menu!
I think they do one with homemade roasted peppers, homemade mozzarella and balsamic vinegar.
I also need a head count so I can plan on having enough for everyone.
Andy


----------



## Julio

I plan on attending.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'm in for sure.
Jeremy


----------



## stemcellular

I'll be there with John and Sports Doc. I can bring some good New England beer as well.


----------



## rollinkansas

I should be attending as well, and of course if anyone is looking for Gonatodes of Sphaerodactylus species, let me know.


----------



## ghettopieninja

I will hopefully be at this! don't worry about food for me though! (vegan lol)


----------



## ChrisK

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Prosciutto Di Parma is definitely on the menu!
> I think they do one with homemade roasted peppers, homemade mozzarella and balsamic vinegar.


Yeah you're talking my language



stemcellular said:


> I can bring some good New England beer as well.


And so are you


----------



## Tony7781

Corpus, sounds good. I am just about finished with my tank but want to let it cycle for a little bit so that timeframe just may be perfect. Can you post a pic of the breeders?


----------



## Tony7781

The meeting is Sunday March 14th at 1PM right? Where will it be held?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Anyone have surplus tads? I am interested in almost anything other than azureus. I can bring azureus tads if anyone wants. I should also have 12 or so froglets and some lg juvs available.

Jeremy


----------



## ggazonas

JeremyHuff said:


> Anyone have surplus tads? I am interested in almost anything other than azureus. I can bring azureus tads if anyone wants. I should also have 12 or so froglets and some lg juvs available.
> 
> Jeremy


I will prob have surplus Iquitos Vent tads, and possibly red amazonicus, other than that i have surplus azureus...

pm me if interested


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Tony, these are my breeders. I'll let you know when I have something available.


----------



## stemcellular

JeremyHuff said:


> Anyone have surplus tads? I am interested in almost anything other than azureus. I can bring azureus tads if anyone wants. I should also have 12 or so froglets and some lg juvs available.
> 
> Jeremy


I have a ton of northern variabilis tads if you are interested in rearing some up.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

ghettopieninja said:


> I will hopefully be at this! don't worry about food for me though! (vegan lol)


I plan on getting a couple with just grilled vegetables and balsamic vinegar so your OK!
Yes Sunday the 14th is the date at 1:00 PM.
Here's the address:
Andrew A Grossi
Brooklyn Dart Frogs LLC
1130 80th Street
Brooklyn, NY 11228
(917) 202-0921


----------



## jeffr

Hey Andy,
you and my girlfriend are neighbors. She's on 78th St


----------



## DCreptiles

this meet sounds like its going to have a great turn out. i cant wait to check out Andy's collection and to see everyone there.


----------



## ggazonas

I will have these availbale for sale at the meeting

Breeding pair of Orange Lamasi $180
1.5-2.5 Mos old CV Imis $50 each or 4 for $180
I have a couple extra male vittatus $50 each

I also have 5 juvi crested geckos (nice color) 3-5 mos old $60 each or 2 for $100/ 5 for $240


----------



## Malaki33

Whats the actual date of this meeting please


----------



## ggazonas

Malaki33 said:


> Whats the actual date of this meeting please


Sunday March 14, 2010 at 1pm


----------



## stemcellular

Some pics of the 1.1 colons I have for sale ($400) or trade. Shoot me a PM if interested. 

YouTube - O. pumilio 'Isla Colon' hunting
(Male is in video)

Male









Female


----------



## Julio

pretty sweet Ray, are they proven?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Ray, I would be interested in the colons if they are proven. I will be most likely making this one. Looking for breeding pairs or groups.
J


----------



## stemcellular

Not proven, hence $400 and not the $550-$600 that proven pairs are going for. Def. male and female, have seen courting, built them a big ol' tank but as a result haven't seen eggs/tads, etc (they hunt in the leaf litter but spend most of their time in the broms). I like them but as far as pums go, they just aren't as bold and loud as my el dorado so I'd rather give someone with a little more pumilio exp. a go at them. That, and I need to make room/money for some new and interesting acquisitions.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Anyone from my area (Baltimore/Washington DC) attending. I would like to purchase a frog that I don't want to ship but can't make the meeting. 

If someone doesn't mind carrying back?

Thanks!


----------



## DCreptiles

will have 2 intermedius froglets for sale they will be good to sell by this time. asking 70each or a reasonable offer. they are Rich Frye line. pics upon request.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> John,
> Prosciutto Di Parma is definitely on the menu!
> I think they do one with homemade roasted peppers, homemade mozzarella and balsamic vinegar.
> I also need a head count so I can plan on having enough for everyone.
> Andy


Hell,
I`m going just for the food.

John


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> Not proven, hence $400 and not the $550-$600 that proven pairs are going for. Def. male and female, have seen courting, built them a big ol' tank but as a result haven't seen eggs/tads, etc (they hunt in the leaf litter but spend most of their time in the broms). I like them but as far as pums go, they just aren't as bold and loud as my el dorado so I'd rather give someone with a little more pumilio exp. a go at them. That, and I need to make room/money for some new and interesting acquisitions.


colons are spoken for.

Looking forward to the meeting!


----------



## DCreptiles

hey everyone just wanted to say the intermedius is sale pending.. and i have lots of springtail cultures tropical, temperate, pinks. no 16oz cultures 32oz cultures freshly started and some well established, and i also have 190oz master cultures well started or can make fresh. just pm me.


----------



## Woodsman

Yes, the vegan will be attending!


----------



## ChrisK

Woodsman said:


> Yes, the vegan will be attending!


Andy is planning to secretly dip your sandwich in chicken broth the night before and then let it dry hehe


----------



## NathanB

I may be coming up too.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I asked the wife to take off so I should be there with Jim. If they havent sold yet I will be bringing a proven pair of tarlton intermedius. I can also bring supplies if anyone needs any. Andy do you want me to bring anything?
J


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

ChrisK said:


> Andy is planning to secretly dip your sandwich in chicken broth the night before and then let it dry hehe


That's funny Chris but cruel!


----------



## Woodsman

All I can say is, don't be surprised if I secretly replace some of the mozzarella with SOY CHEESE!! (it's not as bad as everyone thinks!)

See you there, Richard (aka "Uncle Ricky").



ChrisK said:


> Andy is planning to secretly dip your sandwich in chicken broth the night before and then let it dry hehe


----------



## ChrisK

Woodsman said:


> All I can say is, don't be surprised if I secretly replace some of the mozzarella with SOY CHEESE!! (it's not as bad as everyone thinks!)
> 
> See you there, Richard (aka "Uncle Ricky").


Blasphemy!!!!!!!!!! since I'm Italian.............


----------



## DCreptiles

Intermedius are spoken for. thank you for everyones interest.


----------



## ggazonas

ggazonas said:


> I will have these availbale for sale at the meeting
> 
> Breeding pair of Orange Lamasi $180
> 1.5-2.5 Mos old CV Imis $50 each or 4 for $180
> I have a couple extra male vittatus $50 each
> 
> I also have 5 juvi crested geckos (nice color) 3-5 mos old $60 each or 2 for $100/ 5 for $240


The Breeding pair of Orange lamasi are now $150/ OBO


----------



## ggazonas

ggazonas said:


> The Breeding pair of Orange lamasi are now $150/ OBO


Orange Lamasi SOLD

Imi froglets still available 50 each or 4 for 180

Also (2) 3 mos old el dorado pumilio orange/red...parents are gold/yellow 95 each or 2 for 180


----------



## ChrisK

George did that skinny el dorado from the meeting at your house keep going strong?


----------



## ggazonas

ChrisK said:


> George did that skinny el dorado from the meeting at your house keep going strong?


He's bigger than the female now....almost looks pregnant. so yes he is doing great they have had two clutches the first had 3 froglets but all had sls, the second also had three and two of them ade it and are doing great.


----------



## johnc

George, what race/line are the imis?


----------



## ggazonas

johnc said:


> George, what race/line are the imis?


They are Cainarchi Valley Imi...they look very similar to standards, but have locale data so they are to be kept separate. 

I'll have them at the meeting regardless.


----------



## ggazonas

a few quick pics of the CV imis

Sorry they are a bit blurry


----------



## JeremyHuff

I am still looking for a male Bastimentos. I have an extra female I can trade, or I can buy.

Also looking for tinc tads (except azureus). Have lots of azureus if anyone wants and I think I can sex some of the subadults I have.

Jeremy


----------



## DendroJoe

The meeting is getting close, just 2 weeks. What froglets or tads is everyone bringing or have available. please list and price.


----------



## rjmarchisi

I am bringing the following:

Lowland fant froglet
Orange lamasi froglets
Colon froglets

not sure on the pricing yet

rob


----------



## ggazonas

I am bringing

7-8 Cainarachi Valley Imitators 50 each/ 4 for 180
2 el dorado pumilio (if someone is interested only) 95 each/ 2 for 180


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I will have:
O. pumilio "Escudo de Veraguas" $250.00 each unsexed $625.00 sexed pairs
O. pumilio "Darklands" $125.00 each 4 available
O. pumilio "Cayo de Agua" $125.00 1 available
R. imitator "nominant" 50.00 each 
R. ventrimaculatus "Iquitos" 45.00 each
D. tinctorius "alanis" 45.00 each
R. lamasi "Orange Panguana" 45.00 each


----------



## M_Rybecky

I'm really going to try to come!!!!! There is only two things I need if anyone got it... Cork bark or tubes and FF media.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

M_Rybecky said:


> I'm really going to try to come!!!!! There is only two things I need if anyone got it... Cork bark or tubes and FF media.


I have both if you want to order it from the site. I can bring it so you save on shipping.
J


----------



## stemcellular

If requested I can bring the following for sale or trade:

Trio of azureus adults, unsexed but look to be female (Sean Stewart line) - $60 each

CB Mantella viridis - $30 each









CB Mantella aurantiaca (golden mantella) - $60 each


















D. leucomelas, adult females (two available), AZDR line, $50 each

P. bicolor, green leg, calling adult male, one-two available, CB 05 HZ (PM for price)

PM if interested.

Looking for 1-2 male Rio Canario anthonyi, A. pepperi sub-adults


----------



## M_Rybecky

Jason DeSantis said:


> I have both if you want to order it from the site. I can bring it so you save on shipping.
> J


Thanks Jason. I will do that!


If anyone is interested I also have one proven Azureus female, she has laid eggs before. And 2 Leucs which I'm 99% sure are female. Never heard any calling from the group of 3. 
PM me if your intersted.


----------



## pa.walt

don't remember if this was asked but how much room is there for parking and how much room for all the froggers coming. i am sort of getting the itch to go. 
walt


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Parking is good on my street there always is a place to park no problem. I own my own home so there is room on the main level to chat, eat or whatever. There also is a small play room for my kids which has a couch in it to lounge or whatever with a small table. I'm thinking of setting up a folding table for frogs and other stuff to sell. My frog room is pretty stuffed with tanks and plants so there's not a whole lot of room for a lot of people but people can shuffle in and out!
Hope to see you here!
Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Andy if you need me to bring some extra folding tables I can. I can just throw it in the back of my truck.
J


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Jason DeSantis said:


> Andy if you need me to bring some extra folding tables I can. I can just throw it in the back of my truck.
> J


Jason,
Yeah if it's not too much trouble, I'm thinking two we can set one up down stairs and and one upstairs by the food!
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Jason,
> Yeah if it's not too much trouble, I'm thinking two we can set one up down stairs and and one upstairs by the food!
> Thanks,
> Andy


I have 2 I can bring. One is 5 feet long and the other is 6 feet. I will bring both and you can use them wherever you would like.
J


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Oh, and I got a gift for you Andy. I will bring it with me.
J


----------



## johnc

Since someone requested it.

Azureus Proven Pair - $180 - bringing only if interest
0.0.1 Citronella (Nabors), 4 months, over an inch, likely a female - 1 small dot - awesome color - $40
1.1.0 Imitator "Tarapoto" (UE), 7-8 months - $200 - bringing only if interest
0.0.4 Sonoran Desert Toad/Colorado River Toad, _Bufo alvarius_, captive bred 2009 (have photos to prove that). Young but sexable due to body shape and appetite. CB animals virtually unheard of. This is the notorious species of toad that started the "licking" myth. - $75

PM me if interested.

Seeking other imitators (not "Nominal" or Tarapoto).


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

John,
Make sure you bring your fancy camera with you!
I would love for you to work your magic on my collection!
Andy


----------



## Delmarr

Andy

Is the meet open to all?

If so count me in 

Im looking for a trio of ventrimaculatus "Iquitos or amizonicus

Delmarr


----------



## johnc

Andy, I'd love to give that a go, thanks.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Yes open to all!
Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Anyone interested in doing some tad swaps? I have a bunch of ami tads that I wouldnt mind trading for some other tads.
J


----------



## DendroJoe

Can someone bring their extra or overgrowth clippings for next weeks meeting. i am building 3 Vivs. So anything would be good. Also looking for some Broms. Thanks


----------



## johnc

Could sure use the clippings too .


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will be bringin a bunch of broms. Mike should be able to help you out with some nice clippings.
J


----------



## sports_doc

Jason DeSantis said:


> Anyone interested in doing some tad swaps? I have a bunch of ami tads that I wouldnt mind trading for some other tads.
> J


What you looking for Jason?

S


----------



## Jason DeSantis

sports_doc said:


> What you looking for Jason?
> 
> S


Nothing in particular. Maybe some thumb tads or some tinc tads?
J


----------



## sports_doc

Jason DeSantis said:


> Nothing in particular. Maybe some thumb tads or some tinc tads?
> J


I've likely got a number of Mark Pepper French Guiana vents tads, 'Borja Ridge' vent tads, 'orange' lamasi- Czech Rep line tads, maybe some tarapoto imis. Top of my head....which is killing me with a HA at the moment

_I'd have to look at what else_. 

My Regina and GO, and Matechos are 'back ordered' so I just dont have enough to trade as tads at the moment.

Shawn


----------



## Jason DeSantis

PM sent Shawn.
J


----------



## PantMan

I'm going to buckle down tonight and tomorrow to finish my HW assignments so I can make this meeting. 

I could use a couple of wingless melo cultures.

Jason, I also saw that you had some cork pieces. If you could bring ~100 sq inches I could really use it. I also may want some of your broms.


----------



## sports_doc

Hello friends,

So I've gotten a bunch of requests for tads. I normally dont do this, but if I am going ahead with bringing tads, I'd like to try and do _*trades*_ first....rather then sell them outright. I hope you understand.....

If I've discussed selling the tads with you previously please email me.
Perhaps we can work something out, but all things considered if I sell tads cheap and trade others, I'll likely be down too much inventory.

I've checked 'twice' and this is what works best for me. Trying to stick to these numbers +/-.

So EMAIL please:

6 Yellow Terribilis [very young 2wk oow, eating ff] 40$, Rich Frye line
2 juvi 'yurimaguensis' - Jon Werner

6 Yellow terrib tads
15 Mark Pepper French Guiana ventrimaculatus tads
5 Orange lamasi tads -Czech Rep line, Phil Tan
5 Borja Ridge ventrimaculatus tads, UE
10 "Northern" variabilis tads, INIBICO
5 Santa Isabella E. anthonyi tads, Blk Jungle
10 'Black' bassleri -INIBICO

I'll try and bring a good supply of NH water for each trade, so that the tads can be SLOWLY acclimated to the water you are going to finish them off in....too rapid a change over can be fatal.

George, can you email me please.

Shawn


----------



## Julio

PM sent Shawn


----------



## Jason DeSantis

PantMan said:


> I'm going to buckle down tonight and tomorrow to finish my HW assignments so I can make this meeting.
> 
> I could use a couple of wingless melo cultures.
> 
> Jason, I also saw that you had some cork pieces. If you could bring ~100 sq inches I could really use it. I also may want some of your broms.


If you let me know what number cork you want from the site I can bring it with me. Oh and the meeting is next sunday the 14th so you got some time. I also plan on bringing close to 200 broms for people to choose from.
J


----------



## PantMan

Look like I have more time than I thought, PM sent.


----------



## Julio

i will have the following:

1 proven Female variabilis $100
1 mature, not proven but certainly ready to breed female $75
Take them both for $150. 
1 captive bred orange basti male, 2.5 years old. $100


----------



## stemcellular

sports_doc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> So I've gotten a bunch of requests for tads. I normally dont do this, but if I am going ahead with bringing tads, I'd like to try and do _*trades*_ first....rather then sell them outright. I hope you understand.....
> 
> If I've discussed selling the tads with you previously please email me.
> Perhaps we can work something out, but all things considered if I sell tads cheap and trade others, I'll likely be down too much inventory.
> 
> I've checked 'twice' and this is what works best for me. Trying to stick to these numbers +/-.
> 
> So EMAIL please:
> 
> 6 Yellow Terribilis [very young 2wk oow, eating ff] 40$, Rich Frye line
> 2 juvi 'yurimaguensis' - Jon Werner
> 
> 6 Yellow terrib tads
> 15 Mark Pepper French Guiana ventrimaculatus tads
> 5 Orange lamasi tads -Czech Rep line, Phil Tan
> 5 Borja Ridge ventrimaculatus tads, UE
> 10 "Northern" variabilis tads, INIBICO
> 5 Santa Isabella E. anthonyi tads, Blk Jungle
> 10 'Black' bassleri -INIBICO
> 
> I'll try and bring a good supply of NH water for each trade, so that the tads can be SLOWLY acclimated to the water you are going to finish them off in....too rapid a change over can be fatal.
> 
> George, can you email me please.
> 
> Shawn


Sure you will have room for me in your car, Shawn?


----------



## BBoyette

Any Marylanders going? Let me know I have snaps on the petrol.


----------



## stemcellular

I think Bussard is going.


----------



## BBoyette

I think he lives in Fredrick...ill send him a pm. Thanks


----------



## jewrigh1

I am considering riding up. I wont know for sure until the end of the week. I'm in Chesapeake City,MD.


----------



## mtolypetsupply

How long will this shindig last? I may not be able to get up there til 5:30-6pm. Andy, will you still be receiving company at that time?


----------



## sports_doc

Julio said:


> i will have the following:
> 
> 1 proven Female variabilis $100
> 1 mature, not proven but certainly ready to breed female $75
> Take them both for $150.


What line Julio....I may be interested.

Shawn


----------



## johnc

Looking for a single juvenile intermedius (can be pretty young), not directly related to DCReptiles/Derek's two. Line it Uhern/Tan/Tarlton/those guys. Would also take a Tor Linbo in a pinch.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have a trio of quins if anyone is interested. They are $250 for all three and Phil Tan line. Prepayment if you want me to bring them.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

A couple more things:

3 vanzolini $150 each or $435 for all 3, Phil Tan line around 4 months old
1.1 breeding pair of inferalanis $225, lay every week but no good tads yet

I also have (2) 10g, (1) 5g and (1) 2.5g tanks, all are new and never used $10 each or $35 for all 4. Prepayment prefered on the frogs for me to bring to the meet.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Looking through more stuff and have 7 cobalt tads for $15 each. They all have back legs and some are just about to pop fronts, $100 for all 7.
J


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

OK so one more week to go!
I need to get a final head count so I can order enough food.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## ChrisK

Present!!!!


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll be there.


----------



## NathanB

I'll be there but don't count me towards food, I'm allergic.


----------



## DCreptiles

i believe Joe, Gon, and my self will be there.


----------



## PantMan

I'm going to be there


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will be there with Jim and maybe Walt if he wants to bum a ride.
J


----------



## Julio

I will be there as well.


----------



## jeffr

I will be there


----------



## pa.walt

so far it looks like i will be there. jason you got to have somebody to weigh down the tables in the back of your truck.


----------



## pa.walt

forgot to mention that the 14th the clocks get set forward. so for some of us means getting up earlier.


----------



## Delmarr

I'll be there



Can I bring something? Food, beer?

Let me know


Delmar


----------



## BBoyette

Hopefully I'll be able to find a ride.


----------



## stemcellular

I'll be there with John, Shawn and Scott.


----------



## M_Rybecky

I'll be there! But don't worry I don't eat much. I will also be bringing a dessert with me.


----------



## ggazonas

I'll be there with Sarah ( shes a vegiterian)


----------



## GBIII

I'm going to try to make it but it's not definite yet. I don't want to show up unannounced but don't count me in for food. Anyone coming from Southeastern PA I could hook up with?

George


----------



## frogcrazy

count me in also


----------



## Philsuma

I'll be in SoFl - I can almost hear the *whew* sound from some of you 

Try to see if you can beat the current MADs attendence of @ 35.

I still say NYC for Frog day ! East Coast Rulez


----------



## dvknight

I'll be there as well!

Just got back from Panama and Costa Rica. I have some bad stories to tell as to how Isla Bastimentos has changed in the 5 years since I was there last...

Also, I am looking for 1.1 Bastis (or unsexed-I'm willing to take my chances) and a few small, compact, tightly rosetted bromeliads if anyone has any pups.

See everyone next week.

Andy-do you need me to bring anything?

Dave


----------



## sports_doc

sports_doc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> *Tad swap:*
> 
> EMAIL please:
> 
> 6 Yellow Terribilis [very young 2wk oow, eating ff] 40$, Rich Frye line 6 Spoken for.
> 5 Borja Ridge juvi/subs - Spoken for
> 
> 2 juvi 'yurimaguensis' - Jon Werner Spoken for
> 
> Tads:
> 6 Yellow terrib tads
> 16 Mark Pepper French Guiana ventrimaculatus tads 11 spoken for
> 5 Orange lamasi tads -Czech Rep line, Phil Tan
> 5 Borja Ridge ventrimaculatus tads, UE
> 10 "Northern" variabilis tads, INIBICO
> 5 Santa Isabella E. anthonyi tads, Blk Jungle
> 10 'Black' bassleri -INIBICO Possibly 5-6 spoken for
> 
> I'll try and bring a good supply of NH water for each trade, so that the tads can be SLOWLY acclimated to the water you are going to finish them off in....
> 
> Shawn


Updated...

Andy, anything Scott, Ray and myself can pick up on our way into town let us know. Noone wants you to fit the bill for everything


----------



## johnc

sports_doc said:


> Updated...
> 
> Andy, anything Scott, Ray and myself can pick up on our way into town let us know. Noone wants you to fit the bill for everything


Oh oh. Sounds like I'll be tied to the roof rack .


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Vanzos have been sold and inferalanis are pending a deal. The quins and tads are still up for grabs.
J


----------



## jeffr

jeffr said:


> I will be there



add my g/f and kid


----------



## captreedean

I plan on attending, still searching for a female basti or female aurotenia.


----------



## JeremyHuff

captreedean said:


> I plan on attending, still searching for a female basti or female aurotenia.


Do you have an extra male basti? I could trade a proven female for a male.


----------



## Kazra

If anyone is swinging through Philly and has room in their car, i'll gladly chip in for gas.


----------



## asch803

Looks like i may be there...I have 3 INIBICO Variabilis that are 3 plus months ootw, 1 basti that is red w/ small black spots and looks to be about 2-3 months ootw. Lastly, i have a beautiful little P klemmeri that is about 4 months old and really fat. I might be interested in trades. i'm looking for a male small spot leuc along with a few mint terribilis (i have a group of 3 young adults and want to increase the group by 2). Lastly, i am looking for bassleri and pepperi. In the next few months, i should have sarajunga, infers, t & b auratus and then about 40 or more hawaiian auratus (all are morphing out now).

Andy


----------



## ggazonas

captreedean said:


> I plan on attending, still searching for a female basti or female aurotenia.


pm sent regarding female auro


----------



## ErickG

Andy,

Count me in, also. 

I'll have to double check what I can bring, but so far, it's:

(2) unsexed Oyapok juveniles (Eric M. and unknown line)
1.1.1 trio of proven leucomelas (female choco/ male nominat/unknown probable female). Produces het choco offspring.

I may bring:
(3) veradero tadpoles (one ready to pop front legs, if not already)

If there's anything I can bring by way of food, drinks, etc. that you would like me to bring just PM me.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.

Thanks. 
Erick


----------



## frogcrazy

If there is anyone going on sunday that has a couple of cult.of wingless melos.they would like to sell please let me know.
Darran


----------



## stemcellular

Looking for female/juvie e. anthonyi pasaje-sarajunga. 

Also live oak, mag, sea grape leaves, etc.


----------



## Julio

Here is what i have for the meeting. 










Male Basti Sold!!









Black water Vent Juvi $75









Proven Female Variabilis $100









Female variabilis, not proven, $75
Take both females for $150


----------



## Jason DeSantis

If anyone is looking to save money on shipping and would like to order some supplies, please do so before saturday night so I have time to get it together. I plan on bringing some broms, orchids, fly cups, wavy vines and maybe some media. But do to the lack of room in my truck I wont really be able to bring much more than that. You can choose store pickup when checking out and leave a message to bring to the brooklyn meet. 
J


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Hey Jason do you have any driftwood in stock? Couldn't find any on your site but figured I would ask. Hard to find small pieces of driftwood lately, I use them in my 10 gallon breeder tanks between the land and pond areas.


----------



## ChrisK

Corpus Callosum said:


> Hey Jason do you have any driftwood in stock? Couldn't find any on your site but figured I would ask. Hard to find small pieces of driftwood lately, I use them in my 10 gallon breeder tanks between the land and pond areas.


Cork bark works good for that also


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Corpus Callosum said:


> Hey Jason do you have any driftwood in stock? Couldn't find any on your site but figured I would ask. Hard to find small pieces of driftwood lately, I use them in my 10 gallon breeder tanks between the land and pond areas.


No, I cant find a place thats reasonable to order from.
J


----------



## thong_monster

Andy you can count me in as well.

If anyone is interested I can bring-

a probable pair of nominal imis - $100

a probable female tarapoto imi (Tor's line) - $50


----------



## Julio

Female standard lamasi, has cataracs eats just fine $50


----------



## eos

I'll be there too.... Not sure how long I'll be staying though.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Any plans for name tags? I would really like to put faces with DB names and real names. I can bring some labels if Andy hasn't already thought of it.


----------



## roberthvalera

just saw this thread, looks like this is going to be a party! Ill bring some plants or something.


----------



## captreedean

I have a used cube, and brand new in the box exo terrs tank(10 Gal size) if anyone is in need i can bring them


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Ok so I have not heard back about the inferalanis so they are still available at this point. I also have a proven pair of yuri imitators for $250 I can bring with me as well.
J


----------



## stemcellular

I can bring the following if anyone is interested:

Trio of azureus adults, unsexed but look to be 0.3.0 (Sean Stewart line) $55 each, though neg. if you take all three. 

D. leucomelas, adult females, AZDR line, ($50 each. both for $90)

CB Mantella viridis ($15 each for this meetup).









PM if interested. Also open to trades.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

JeremyHuff said:


> Any plans for name tags? I would really like to put faces with DB names and real names. I can bring some labels if Andy hasn't already thought of it.


Jeremy I haven't so if you want you can bring them.
Andy


----------



## Philsuma

We had name tags at the last MADs meet - over 30 people.

It looks like you guys may just eclipse that......very cool.

Too bad I'm gonna miss this one as there were a few people I wanted to get a little face time with.

I am charging Julio with the recap and write-up, as well as pics.


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah, Julio is in charge of the full tank shot


----------



## Philsuma

We need a full tank shot of Julio in his natural environment - work or perhaps his living room.

It would be only fair to those frogs, afterall.....


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I am totally going to get him a tshirt that just says "full tank shot" on the back.


----------



## Julio

ChrisK said:


> Yeah, Julio is in charge of the full tank shot


I will see what i can do



Philsuma said:


> We need a full tank shot of Julio in his natural environment - work or perhaps his living room.
> 
> It would be only fair to those frogs, afterall.....


I just realized today that i spend more time working with the frogs at the office then actually working, imagined if i moved every tank over there, then i really would not get any work done. 



Corpus Callosum said:


> I am totally going to get him a tshirt that just says "full tank shot" on the back.


Bring it Mike, it will still be better then your pink t shirt.


----------



## johnc

Further to my last availability post, my Tarapoto imitator pair just upgraded themselves to "proven" tonight.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I'm really scared I never had this many people in my house!
Andy


----------



## Woodsman

Just take a deep breath. One in...One out...At the very least, it will all be over soon!!

Take care, Richard. (If you charged per head, we could make some real money for TWI!!)



brooklyndartfrogs said:


> I'm really scared I never had this many people in my house!
> Andy


----------



## ggazonas

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> I'm really scared I never had this many people in my house!
> Andy


At least you have more room than my place does, and i never expected to have over a dozen people (counting myself and my fiancee) at one time in there.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> I'm really scared I never had this many people in my house!
> Andy


Well since I plan on coming a little early I will help you as much as I can. To bad its going to rain, you could have had alot of overflow go outside. Im sure it will be fine, not everyone will come at the same time either.
J


----------



## johnc

Imitators spoken for.


----------



## mtolypetsupply

Got word tonight that I can make it to the meeting! Appointment I had that could have thwarted it has moved to monday!

I have to offer:

Driftwood (already baked, boiled, and bleached, just to be safe, wild harvested by me) retail/trade value depends on piece
New Cultures: Wingless and flightless (hopper) Melanos
Golden and Black Hydei 
retail/trade value $4

6 Auratus tads =$20 each retail/trade value
LECA- LOTS of it, gallon bags = $4 retail/trade value
Charcoal- Hardwood- gallon bags = $2 retail/trade value

Willing to trade for almost anything frog, snake, gecko or bearded dragon related: animals, feeders, supplies, etc.

Cash sales great, too!

Can't wait to see old friends and meet new ones!

Please PM if you want anything on my list.


----------



## ErickG

Varadero tadpoles are spoken for.

BTW... will anyone have a bundle of excelsior? Currently running low.

Thanks.
Erick


----------



## Jason DeSantis

ErickG said:


> Varadero tadpoles are spoken for.
> 
> BTW... will anyone have a bundle of excelsior? Currently running low.
> 
> Thanks.
> Erick


I was going to bring a couple bags of the 10oz stuff but if you want a bundle sleeve which is usually about 2 pounds I can bring you one. Let me know.
J


----------



## stemcellular

ErickG said:


> Varadero tadpoles are spoken for.
> 
> BTW... will anyone have a bundle of excelsior? Currently running low.
> 
> Thanks.
> Erick


Eric, I have a 5ft garbage bag of the stuff if you want me to bring you a bag.


----------



## BBoyette

Doesnt look like Ill be able to make it. Hope everyone has a good time!
Brandon


----------



## Tony7781

Hey Andy-

What time will this start? I coach 5th grade basketball and have a tournament at 4pm on Sunday. I would really like to still come and pick up 4 azureus' and a culture of flightless fruitflies. Seems like a great turnout so far!

-Anthony


----------



## ggazonas

I will be bringing

(7-8) 2 mos ootw CV imis 50 each or 4/180
(2) 4-5 mos ootw el dorado pumilio 90 each
(2) 2-4 mos ootw patricia tincs larger one is $40, smaller one is $30, take both for $55

I also have an extra male vittatus or two $50 each.


----------



## sports_doc

ggazonas said:


> I will be bringing
> 
> (7-8) 2 mos ootw CV imis 50 each or 4/180
> (2) 4-5 mos ootw el dorado pumilio 90 each
> (2) 2-4 mos ootw patricia tincs larger one is $40, smaller one is $30, take both for $55
> 
> I also have an extra male vittatus or two $50 each.


George, what line of vittatus?

I have 4 girls directly from Tor Linbo and I'd like to keep his line going but need males. 

Shawn


----------



## ggazonas

sports_doc said:


> George, what line of vittatus?
> 
> I have 4 girls directly from Tor Linbo and I'd like to keep his line going but need males.
> 
> Shawn


Thats funny because i have supposed 6 males. I have had calling from multiple males and no sign of any breeding in over a year. 

I will have to speak to Jeremy (JL Exotics) to find out but I am not sure. I will try and find out.

If you'd like I can bring a couple for you to take a look at.

All I know is three of them are from old stock.


----------



## sports_doc

OK let me know what Jeremy says, but if I'm not mistaken I dont think his are from Tor.


----------



## ggazonas

sports_doc said:


> OK let me know what Jeremy says, but if I'm not mistaken I dont think his are from Tor.



I'll let you know. three of them are from him, and I have 3 others which are actually a bit larger and they are from a local zoo who says they got the parents from a reptile show, so all the information is fuzzy.

Jeremy's site says origin : Unknown, but I'll give him a call.

George


----------



## roberthvalera

I have two female bakhuis tincs from Sean Stewart if any body wants To trade for a male or take the two females.


----------



## eos

Does anyone want dwarf hamsters? I have an adult male and a juvie that I don't know the sex of. lol.. I know it's not a dart, or a frog for that matter, but just in case anyone is interested... they're free


----------



## DCreptiles

well looks like i will just be bringing a few odds and ends from whatever anyone needs.

im looking for a female vattatus.

and i will have available upon request many types of springtails in many different size containers, mainly 32oz and 190oz. suppliments as far as repcal and herpavite, cocohuts and such. pm for a detailed list.


----------



## Howiedoit

I am looking forward to stopping by also to meet everyone. Very excited to get into the hobby as I've had my tank set up for a few months now. Just wanted to take my time and do it right. Hopefully someone will have Azeureus or Leucs, ( I hear they are good starters) I'm looking for 2


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Just got home and wanted to thank Andy and his family for a great time. Lots of new faces for me at this one. Those italian subs were freaking great! Cant wait until the next one, see you all in may.
J


----------



## M_Rybecky

Thank you Andy! Your frog room is awesome and your kids and dogs are sooooo cute! Sorry I wasn't more social becides asking for jumper cables. Haha, I'm not very good at talking. It was also very nice meeting everyone I did.


----------



## Julio

Andy, 
thank you for hosting a great meeting, it lasted a long time, it was great talking to everyone as usual. The food was great!!
Here are some of Andy's great masterpiece tanks!!


----------



## DendroJoe

Thanks You Andy for hosting a great Meeting. Thanks Andy, Julio Bob and Emily for the beatiful cuttings. Andy I would love to have more of you cutting, but i think is a bit too much to ask for. Hope there are more meetings like this. Anyway, nice meeting everyone and Thanks Again to Andy.

Joe


----------



## JeremyHuff

Thanks Andy. Had a great time and met a lot of people. Plus I didn't catch any grief for the 28 tads/frogs I brought home!


----------



## johnc

Thanks Andy for the wonderful hospitality and the great spread of food. It was great to put so many faces to names.


----------



## jeffr

Thank you Andy for having us over. The food was great. The dogs were really cool. It was good seeing the old faces and great meeting the new ones


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks for the meeting Andy, it was good to meet some new faces as well.


----------



## eos

Thanks for the hospitality, Andy. It was good to meet some new faces at this meet too!


----------



## DCreptiles

andy thank you and your family for hosting a great meet. You were a great host and your collection is out of this world. It was great seeing everyone again and a pleasure to meet some new friends. Tomorrow is viv making time. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## ggazonas

Thanks Andy for hosting the meet. Sarah appreciated the vegetarian food, and of course your collection is amazing, especially all the plants.


----------



## ChrisK

Thanks Andy, awesome meeting, awesome sandwiches, good that lots of people showed up, and that huge tank with the auratus and imitators was sick!


----------



## Tony7781

Thanks Andy, the meeting was awesome! It was nice to pout some faces to names. Unfortunatley I had to leave early with a flood in my house, but still got to buy alot of stuff from Jason! Also wanted to thank Emily for the cuttings! Im looking forward to the next one!


----------



## ErickG

Thank you, Andy and family for opening your home to us and hosting such a wonderful meet. The food was great and an excellent atmosphere, overall.

Apart from enjoying the hobby, in general, it's always great to appreciate the wonderful folks who share common interests. Some old, familiar faces and some new. I'm sure its a common feeling with all but this hobby never fails to surprise me in that everyone is always so welcoming. Over the years, it seems to be the trend among the old and new members. Lets keep it up!


----------



## Woodsman

WOW!! Thanks Andy for hosting such a large group of frog geeks! I don't think we could find a more diverse group of folks brought together by the common love of frogs.

I'd like to try to find a meeting space where the NYC area froggers could meet on a regular basis (any thoughts out there on where?) Maybe an every other month meet-up?

Thanks again Andy and thanks for the awesome Bastis! Richard.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Thanks guy's!
It was my pleasure!
We all had an excellent time and it was great to finally meet some of the fellow members and to see the usual crowd!
I'm actually considering making this an annual happening!
Thanks again!
Andy


----------



## BBoyette

Im glad I was able to find a ride up thanks to Jason....I had a hell of a time at your place Andy, Your collection of frogs and plants are awsome! I often find myself on your website looking at you vivs for ideas and I can say seeing them in person is outta this world. It was nice meeting new folks also..
Thanks again Andy
B


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks Andy! Wonderful event. Food was great, frogs and tanks were awesome and the conversation was delightful. Well worth the drive from Boston! I've seen a good number of tanks over the last few years but your tanks are by far the nicest yet!


----------



## dvknight

Good times! Thanks Andy for your hospitality and to everyone else for sharing great conversation and plant clippings!

Dave


----------



## sports_doc

WOW. You NY folks arent half bad. Forget what 'they' say.....I had a great time.

Really! Andy, your collection is fantastic. Nicest [and cleanest] tanks I've seen and your green thumb has me in envy. Great job man......I've got all sorts of new respect for ya . 

Richard, thanks for the great 'spicey' food ....and the frogs.

The drive back to NH in the dark and rain wasnt all that great....but at least John C kept talking to me to keep me awake, even if Scott and Ray were snoring

Jason, Julio, Jeremy and George.....the trades were great. Much appreciated fellas.

And everyone else I met and re-met, it was a pleasure talking with you all....

When we get together in NH again on the NEFG list.....your all invited

Best,

S


----------



## DendroJoe

I the first one there.



brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Thanks guy's!
> It was my pleasure!
> We all had an excellent time and it was great to finally meet some of the fellow members and to see the usual crowd!
> I'm actually considering making this an annual happening!
> Thanks again!
> Andy


----------



## captreedean

Sounds like it was a great event. I regret letting 2 1/2 feet of water, no electricity and some wind damage keep me from attending.


----------



## Howiedoit

Yes, Thanks Andy. You were absolutely swamped but I appreciate the help you gave me still. The new guys are a bit frightened but I suppose they will settle in nicely soon enough. Can't wait for the next meet after I get some more knowledge and experience.


----------



## jewrigh1

Great time. Thanks Andy, for the hospitality and ideas for the next few vivs. Thanks to all for the cuttings (Ray), Jason D for the supplies, and the frenchie pup(very cute) for the knarled finger.

Jason


----------



## BBoyette

Hey Andy I just got some of those small petri dishes! Thanks


----------



## Scott

I absolutely agree with everything here! The tanks/plants/frogs were amazing Andy. Your family's hospitality was very much appreciated.

And Shawn - I'm really thankful I rested up because the two hour drive home (after we went our own ways) was the worst driving of the day. I also came home to a basement that was minutes away from being under water. I fixed the pump up and thought everything was fine but ... I did have a little water in the basement this morning. Nothing too serious though and it's dry again now.

Thanks again Andy and nice meeting all of you "Tri State" folks. A special thank you to Emily for bring me some very nice plant cuttings.

s


sports_doc said:


> ... Really! Andy, your collection is fantastic. Nicest [and cleanest] tanks I've seen and your green thumb has me in envy. Great job man......I've got all sorts of new respect for ya .
> 
> ...
> 
> The drive back to NH in the dark and rain wasnt all that great....but at least John C kept talking to me to keep me awake, even if Scott and Ray were snoring


----------



## Groundhog

Guys: May I make a serious complaint/request? 

I could have / would have liked to attend--I'm only in the Bronx. But I kept waiting for a MAIN PAGE posting, rather than having to rummage through the WHOLE thread. In future, can the thread TITLE be changed to include the date?

Thanks,

G


----------



## ChrisK

Groundhog said:


> Guys: May I make a serious complaint/request?
> 
> I could have / would have liked to attend--I'm only in the Bronx. But I kept waiting for a MAIN PAGE posting, rather than having to rummage through the WHOLE thread. In future, can the thread TITLE be changed to include the date?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> G


That might be a good idea in the future, if for any meeting the host lets a mod know that there's a definite date set or changed and adds it to the title. It wasn't on this one since there was no date picked when the thread started - Groundhog, link to your post here in the feedback section.


----------



## Groundhog

ChrisK said:


> Groundhog, link to your post here in the feedback section.


Thanks for getting back to me. But how do I do this?


----------



## ChrisK

Start a new thread in the feedback section, name it something about mods adding the date to thread titles for meetings, right click and copy the permalink of your post and paste it there or just copy and paste the text of your and my posts


----------



## Philsuma

Who all attended?

How many DB people?


----------



## ChrisK

I saw a lot of the NY area and NE DB people there, some ex DB members, too many to name by memory, was kinda weird there was no dude with a Ranger shirt and flip flops there though


----------



## stemcellular

ChrisK said:


> I saw a lot of the NY area and NE DB people there, some ex DB members, too many to name by memory, was kinda weird there was no dude with a Ranger shirt and flip flops there though


Phil, had to be over 50 folks throughout the day.


----------



## roberthvalera

Thanks for the meeting And the blueberry Andy, I forgot how many froggers lived up here. Jeremy also gave my girlfriend a fat azureus so thanks for that jeremy! I look forward to the next meeting!


----------



## stemcellular

roberthvalera said:


> Thanks for the meeting And the blueberry Andy, I forgot how many froggers lived up here. Jeremy also gave my girlfriend a fat azureus so thanks for that jeremy! I look forward to the next meeting!


I got a cutting of that as well, really cool! And yeah, Jeremy had some choice azureus (I came home with a few). 

Nice meeting you Robert (and thanks for the fern and ficus).


----------



## Philsuma

ChrisK said:


> there was no dude with a Ranger shirt and flip flops there though


...can't win em all Chris. I had to opp to be in South Beach driving an Aston martin vantage. I had to choose.....hope you guys understand 










50 peeps.....?....wow, you guys broke the current record, I believe.


----------



## stemcellular

Philsuma said:


> ...can't win em all Chris. I had to opp to be in South Beach driving an Aston martin vantage. I had to choose.....hope you guys understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 peeps.....?....wow, you guys broke the current record, I believe.


Both upstairs and downstairs was jam packed so had to be constant at around 40 but likely peaked. Be interested if anyone actually took a count.


----------



## sports_doc

Groundhog said:


> Guys: May I make a serious complaint/request?
> 
> I could have / would have liked to attend--I'm only in the Bronx. But I kept waiting for a MAIN PAGE posting, rather than having to rummage through the WHOLE thread. In future, can the thread TITLE be changed to include the date?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> G


Title changes need to be made by someone with editing privileges like a moderator or the forum owner....and would have needed to have been requested by someone--> reviewed --> changes performed. Not such a big deal but.....

Honestly, since the meeting was known months ago and the thread was fairly active with members posting what they were bringing ect for weeks.....I can say you hold some of the responsibility for yourself. 

It was EASY to keep track of IMO without needing to burden volunteers with busy work ...uhh hummm.... 

Sorry you missed it....I'm sure there will be more as it seemed well attended.


----------



## Groundhog

No argument here--it's just that it seems to make more sense to me to post the date (unless, of course, a "public" date will attract too many attendees...)

I was not angry--but sad and disappointed, as in 

After all, I may actually live the closest to Brooklyn!


----------



## sports_doc

We can and should certainly 'trend' toward putting the dates in the titles if we know them ahead of time....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

sports_doc said:


> We can and should certainly 'trend' toward putting the dates in the titles if we know them ahead of time....


Thats the problem. When the thread is started its not known the exact date. Only after talking with and hearing others replies do we find out the best date. It seems it would be best to change the title if possible after everyone decides the best day. This is why the date is usually not in the title.
J


----------



## JeremyHuff

I sort of feel that if you are interested, you could take the time to look through the pages or pm the host for date and time.


----------



## Philsuma

1. Subscribe to the thread and keep getting all the posts / emails. Were you subscribed groundhog?

The thread title should be change once the date is locked in. If it's too much of a bother, I'll volunteer to do it.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I'm going to revive this thread in order for everyone to plan an adventure!
I will host this again in March close to the previous meeting and this is far enough in advance for everyone in the area to attend. Same as before I'll provide food and beer, anything else is up to you. Sales and trades are encouraged and welcomed! Hope everyone who was here last time will attend again! Will update exact date when it becomes closer to March.


----------



## Julio

Thanks for hosting Andy, the meeting last year was def a great one!!


----------



## JeremyHuff

Has a date been set for frog day? Is it still in Staten Island?


----------



## Julio

Andy lives in Brooklyn


----------



## JeremyHuff

Julio said:


> Andy lives in Brooklyn


I was talking about American Frog Day. Isn't it being held in SI?


----------



## stemcellular

yeah, on May 14. American Frog Day 2011

Good idea, Andy. I'll be there.


----------



## eos

I'll more than likely be there again... it just a matter of which weekend it lands on.


----------



## DCreptiles

Andy you have a very nice collection i look forward to attending the next meet.


----------



## jfehr232

It looks like I will be making a trip to NY in March.


----------



## Mitch

I'd like to come. I should have a TON of E. Anthonyi 'Santa Isabela' tads/froglets if anyone wants them.


----------



## eos

My bday is on the 7th..... Who wants to give me a birthday present? A female leuc perhaps?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

So what do you guys think second weekend in March?
I'm open that month for any weekend.
Andy


----------



## DCreptiles

any weekend in march is smooth sailing


----------



## stemcellular

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> So what do you guys think second weekend in March?
> I'm open that month for any weekend.
> Andy


Figures, just commited to giving a talk this afternoon on the 13th.


----------



## paintballislife

Just do some "Real Genius" stuff, have a big tape recorder playing what you wanna talk about.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Ray date is not set yet we could do it the following week.


----------



## Bill Finley

Thinking of coming down, maybe. Would be great to have it on Saturday the 19th: afternoon-evening? Gives us Northern people a chance to drive back on Sunday, without having to leave party too early...plus it is almost 6 hours!

Just my thought?

Bill


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Bill I'm open to a Saturday get-together as long as the dates are good for everyone.
Andy


----------



## M_Rybecky

I'll be there!  Last years was awesome! I was hoping you would do it again this year.


----------



## rcteem

I might venture my way north for this one!!! Heard to many good things about Andy's set-ups.


----------



## vivlover10

Andy which Saturday? If I am free I am there!


----------



## eos

2011 looks promising so far... Petco's $1 a gallon sale is starting soon and then a couple months later is Andy's meet in March.... and then a couple months after that is Frog Day in May! That's a nice order of events if I do say so myself. Andy, the meet last year was great... awesome food and hospitality... I'll be there again this time around


----------



## Bill Finley

Andy,

I'm actually open almost any Saturday, I was thinking of my good friend, Ray and the 13th. Let me know what everyone decides?

Hope everyone enjoys a Safe and Happy New year...

Bill


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Yeah I want to work it out so Ray will be able to make it as well.


----------



## Mitch

eos said:


> 2011 looks promising so far... Petco's $1 a gallon sale is starting soon and then a couple months later is Andy's meet in March.... and then a couple months after that is Frog Day in May! That's a nice order of events if I do say so myself. Andy, the meet last year was great... awesome food and hospitality... I'll be there again this time around


When's the $1 a gallon sale? Sorry to get off topic...


----------



## rcteem

Mitch said:


> When's the $1 a gallon sale? Sorry to get off topic...


SUNDAY!!!! Yea!!!!


----------



## Nightstalker

So what's the date? Has it been set or is it still being thrown around?


----------



## MD_Frogger

Anyone have any nice bastis or cristos available for this meet? I am very interested if you have any available.


----------



## eos

MD_Frogger said:


> Anyone have any nice bastis or cristos available for this meet? I am very interested if you have any available.


John posted some bastis for sale: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/62524-o-pumilio-bastimentos-nyc.html


----------



## JeremyHuff

Ray has cristos, but I think he said they would be ready for frog day


----------



## stemcellular

I have a bunch growing up but all those that would be ready are spoken for, I believe. Lots of demand!


----------



## Julio

i might have one or 2 vailable that i have not sold, i will ck when i get home


----------



## JeremyHuff

MD_Frogger said:


> Anyone have any nice bastis or cristos available for this meet? I am very interested if you have any available.


Just went up
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/62524-o-pumilio-bastimentos-nyc.html


----------



## eos

JeremyHuff said:


> Just went up
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/62524-o-pumilio-bastimentos-nyc.html


*Ahem* lol 



eos said:


> John posted some bastis for sale: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/62524-o-pumilio-bastimentos-nyc.html


----------



## MD_Frogger

Thank you both! I have contacted John and he said he will send me some pics when he gets a chance to snap a few. Find anything Julio? I'm looking for some vivid examples of each species...couldn't explain what but I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## Julio

Will get you pics when i get home tonight


----------



## Julio

Here you go, this is the only one that will be old enough to sell. 

He is a lot brighter then the pics show, could not really get a one of him since he kept jumping around.


----------



## stemcellular

nice julio, looks alot like mine. I might be able to toss in one if someone wants to get Julio's and an unrelated juvenile. might have an older extra.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Ray what's your plan for March?
Which dates are you not available?
Andy


----------



## johnachilli

eos said:


> John posted some bastis for sale: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/62524-o-pumilio-bastimentos-nyc.html





JeremyHuff said:


> Just went up
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/62524-o-pumilio-bastimentos-nyc.html



Thanks guys!

Pictures just went up for those interested


----------



## vivlover10

Cool frogs John and Julio, I love them both! Maybe later this year I can get a pumilo they are sick, two of the frogs that are on my list to get are cristobals and bastis!


----------



## MD_Frogger

Sweet frog Julio but I am looking for a more vivid color in the legs as well. I think FR is the only way I will find what I want after doing some research. Does any one know if SNDF has any San Cristobal left? Or have an extra from a group they purchased from the recent import they could part with???


----------



## stemcellular

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Ray what's your plan for March?
> Which dates are you not available?
> Andy


Andy, I think only the weekend of the 13th is bad for me, otherwise I'm open.

Also, have some extra male escudo from last year's SNDF import if anyone is interested.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

OK so how's the 20th for everyone?
I'll do the same for food, sandwiches and beer, you all are welcome to bring what ever you like.
Andy


----------



## stemcellular

works for me


----------



## eos

Sounds good!


----------



## mantisdragon91

Is a Philly guy welcome?


----------



## Julio

mantisdragon91 said:


> Is a Philly guy welcome?


as long as you dont' bring up the Giants game


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

How `bout a Jet fan?

John


----------



## Julio

Enlightened Rogue said:


> How `bout a Jet fan?
> 
> John


anytime. especially since they beat the patriots!!


But this is Andy's house, so he says who is invited.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Not a problem.
That date`s not good for me anyway.

John


----------



## captreedean

I would like to try and attend , hopefully no giant rainstorm and floods this time


----------



## pl259

Too soon to say for sure, but put me down as a possible. That'll give enough time to complete the backgound check. (References provided upon request)


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

mantisdragon91 said:


> Is a Philly guy welcome?


Yes all are welcomed except thieves and rats!


----------



## johnachilli

I'll be putting that one in the calendar now, so I can go for sure this year!


----------



## Zombie Frawg

If it is ok, I'd like to come. I promise I am neither rat nor thief


----------



## ggazonas

Zombie Frawg said:


> If it is ok, I'd like to come. I promise I am neither rat nor thief


You guys can go with me since that use to be my neck of the woods, and I've been to Andy's a few times


----------



## GBIII

ggazonas said:


> You guys can go with me since that use to be my neck of the woods, and I've been to Andy's a few times


What??? where's my offer for the guided tour???lol.

Not sure if I can go yet but keep me in mind if there is space.

George


----------



## ggazonas

GBIII said:


> What??? where's my offer for the guided tour???lol.
> 
> Not sure if I can go yet but keep me in mind if there is space.
> 
> George


No problem....didn't realize there was a chance you could make this one


----------



## stemcellular

I should have the following available at Andy's if folks are interested.

Mint terribs (Frogfarm)
Rio Saladillo or blue E. anthonyi (SS)
Pasaje Sarajunga E. anthonyi (Tor) 
Black or Sapasoa A. bassleri (INIBICO)


----------



## GBIII

ggazonas said:


> No problem....didn't realize there was a chance you could make this one


There is a chance.. Sundays are easier to make than Saturdays. Especially with the promise of a guided tour. lol. 

George


----------



## captreedean

I plan on attending. Looking for Bora Ridge Vents, Female Blue Auratus, Aurotenia, female basti , and female rio.
I also have available for sale or trade 18 X 18 Acrylic Cube , brand 1 new 12 X 18 Exo and Drilled 20 Gal Vert available


----------



## Zombie Frawg

ggazonas said:


> You guys can go with me since that use to be my neck of the woods, and I've been to Andy's a few times


Sounds like a plan


----------



## mongo77

Sundays work better for me also. I'm gonna try and make this one also.


----------



## stemcellular

Anyone happen to have a female solarte available?


----------



## eos

Will anyone be bringing broms? I'd rather hand pick than order online.


----------



## triton

i'd like to attend this one, im close by to bklyn, i usually work sat/sun
but id still like to attend and finally say hello and see who has what...


----------



## Tricolor

Is this meet open to everyone? I would like to try come. What is the address? Thanks John


----------



## Groundhog

Just one Q: Are we any closer to an actual date?!?


----------



## stemcellular

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> OK so how's the 20th for everyone?
> I'll do the same for food, sandwiches and beer, you all are welcome to bring what ever you like.
> Andy


The 20th, confirmed.


----------



## Philsuma

stemcellular said:


> The 20th, confirmed.


what month?......


----------



## stemcellular

March 2011


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Tricolor said:


> Is this meet open to everyone? I would like to try come. What is the address? Thanks John


John PM me and I'll send you the details.
Andy


----------



## rcteem

I may be able to make it to this meet. If i do I will have 3 Std Lamasi froglets for sale. Ill let everyone know for sure when time gets closer.


----------



## mongo77

rcteem said:


> I may be able to make it to this meet. If i do I will have 3 Std Lamasi froglets for sale. Ill let everyone know for sure when time gets closer.


Awesome. I need a female if you think you might be able to sex them by then.


----------



## rcteem

mongo77 said:


> Awesome. I need a female if you think you might be able to sex them by then.


these are froglets...adults will be ready by frog day hopefully. Im keeping my first female to pair off with a different bloodline...after that Ill sell my females
sorry


----------



## mongo77

rcteem said:


> these are froglets...adults will be ready by frog day hopefully. Im keeping my first female to pair off with a different bloodline...after that Ill sell my females
> sorry


Ok, I'll wait to frog day and see what happens.


----------



## rollinkansas

I should be coming with Mike and/or Julio (mainly just for the beer).


----------



## Julio

rollinkansas said:


> I should be coming with Mike and/or Julio (mainly just for the beer).


we will roll in a few keggs!!

Ii shoudl have some purple isopod cultures if anyone is interested $20 each with well over 100 isos in there.


----------



## radiata

Julio,

Put me down for a culture of Purple Isopods. Any Genus/Species available on them?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Purples for me as well please Julio. I love me some isopods


----------



## Philsuma

What?...No love for the Orange


----------



## Julio

radiata said:


> Julio,
> 
> Put me down for a culture of Purple Isopods. Any Genus/Species available on them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


I have no clue on that, but i will try and get that info for you, i am not too big on scientific names when it comes to feeders. 



Zombie Frawg said:


> Purples for me as well please Julio. I love me some isopods


You go ti.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Philsuma said:


> What?...No love for the Orange


I have yet to see an isopod I didn't like  Right now I only have dwarf whites so I'll be picking up oranges, striped and possibly giant canyons iso's at Hamburg. Purples will complete my "collection".


----------



## rcteem

Julio said:


> we will roll in a few keggs!!
> 
> Ii shoudl have some purple isopod cultures if anyone is interested $20 each with well over 100 isos in there.


I can vouch for his cultures...there were enough in my culture to create two cultures!!!!


----------



## Philsuma

I had 2 different people buy Iso's at shows from me....as "pets" for their kids. No lie.

sorry for the hijack....I'll be there Andy. Looking forward to seeing your collection.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Phil,
Bring a few cultures for me!
Andy


----------



## Philsuma

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Phil,
> Bring a few cultures for me!
> Andy


I'll bring all I can.

I have plenty of Dwarf Whites, which are nice little guys too.

My Giant "Spanish" Orange cultures have been decimated by customers....the master cultures are really bare of adults, but I'm feeding em well and hoping to get em going.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

My dwarf whites are booming as well so if anyone needs any let me know. I don't have much else other than leucs. Lots and lots of leucs.


----------



## Mitch

Well, since I can't go to Frog Day, I'll probably go to this. Will anyone have some Vanzos, El Dorados, or Nominal Imi pairs they're wiling to sell? PM me


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I'm thinking of coming just to hang out. If there is enough interest I can bring some broms.
J


----------



## stemcellular

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Phil,
> Bring a few cultures for me!
> Andy


Andy, I can bring you a culture of the purple isopods if you would like. Much faster and smaller than the whites, in my experience.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Ray
If you have an extra culture,'I can swap you for some D. buzatti
J


----------



## PantMan

Will anyone be bringing basti's to the meet? I'm looking for a female.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

stemcellular said:


> Andy, I can bring you a culture of the purple isopods if you would like. Much faster and smaller than the whites, in my experience.


Yeah Ray that would be cool!
Andy


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Jason DeSantis said:


> I'm thinking of coming just to hang out. If there is enough interest I can bring some broms.
> J


Jason that would be great if you came!
Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Jason that would be great if you came!
> Andy


That would depend on who else was coming, cough, cough. I would like to come and just hang out if nothing else. Pm me Andy and let me know who or whos's not coming.
J


----------



## asch803

I have a few f1 blue jean froglets available about 4 months old and also 1 or 2 f1 basti froglets also 4+ months old. Email or pm me if interested. 

Andy


----------



## captreedean

I will be at meeting , looking for female basti, bora ridge vents, female blue auratus . I have for sale or trade a used cube tank and a brand new (in the box) 12x12x18 exo terra


----------



## rcteem

I dont want to step on Jason's toes but I have about 30 different types of collector broms I can bring if people are interested. Wide range of color/ patterns.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

rcteem said:


> I dont want to step on Jason's toes but I have about 30 different types of collector broms I can bring if people are interested. Wide range of color/ patterns.


Me!
Please!


----------



## rcteem

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Me!
> Please!


Andy pm me or text me for what you are looking for. If you dont have names email pictures or detailed info of the broms and Ill do my best to match it. My email is [email protected]


----------



## rcteem

Ill hopefully will have photos of all the mother plants done by this weekend so please bear with me as its a lot of plants...lol


----------



## rcteem

Here are some pictures of the types of broms I have...Have most of these and then some.


Lets see those Broms!!! - Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information


----------



## mordoria

Im super excited. Cant wait to pick up some plants.


----------



## rcteem

Ok...anyone wanting the collector broms please pm me your email address and Ill send you some pictures of about 20 different broms...not even half of what I have too


----------



## eos

Add me to the brom list... I don't need any fancy ones (but don't mind them either) ...Jason or Chris ... I'll take some from you both.


----------



## rcteem

Here is a link to my album so you can see some of the broms I have. I am uploading more tonight an tomorrow

Broms pictures by rcteem - Photobucket


----------



## stemcellular

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/64375-available-andys-brooklyn-meetup.html

Let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## MD_Frogger

Is anybody from the MD/DC/VA area planning on attending this meeting that wouldn't mind transporting a frog?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

rcteem said:


> Here is a link to my album so you can see some of the broms I have. I am uploading more tonight an tomorrow
> 
> Broms pictures by rcteem - Photobucket


Chris here's what I'm interested in:
Neo. Meyeudorfii x Fireball, Neo Jazz, Olens x Compacta, Blush Tiger x Punct, Janet Sue, Neo Flirtation, Neo. Domino,


----------



## sports_doc

I'll just pick up a dozen or so 'regular' broms from anyone who brings them to Andy's.

Gracias,

S


George, I am bringing your yellow bassleri, yes?


----------



## rcteem

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Chris here's what I'm interested in:
> Neo. Meyeudorfii x Fireball, Neo Jazz, Olens x Compacta, Blush Tiger x Punct, Janet Sue, Neo Flirtation, Neo. Domino,


Have a few of those, others have sold...but with that yellow one you wanted and the others I have from your list its $60 total.

To everyone else, I am only bringing up a select dozen extra with me unless I get a lot of the same types on my order coming in next week. I have to make sure I have some for frog day too...lol


----------



## M_Rybecky

I have a few frogs that I'm looking to sell or trade.

I'll post a link to a for sale thread


----------



## M_Rybecky

This is my for sale thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/64460-sale-trade.html#post562176


----------



## Gumby

Anyone in the Baltimore, MD area driving up to this? I'd like to go meet everyone and say what's up. I'd obviously contribute gas money. Don't worry I'm not some creepy weirdo hitchhiking on the side of the street. Just looking for a way up to NY to make this meet. Anyone willing please PM me.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## eos

I'm in the hunt for a female leuc if anyones got a spare.


----------



## oddlot

Any room for another mads member?Looks like I will be able to make it.

Lou


----------



## stemcellular

if anyone is interested in rio saladillo anthonyi I am willing to make you a good deal (for a group of 5 or so) as I have ...well....a few. PM if interested.


----------



## mongo77

Will anyone be bringing any leaf litter?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

oddlot said:


> Any room for another mads member?Looks like I will be able to make it.
> 
> Lou


Absolutely!
Andy


----------



## Mitch

I'm coming... what time is it and what date? Sorry... I'm too lazy to search through the thread  I'll be selling SI tads. If anyone is interested besides those I've talked to then shoot me a PM.


----------



## rcteem

Andy need us to bring anything??? Also just cut back my hours at my job so I can bring more collector Broms if people want me to...I will only bring a handful of broms though that weren't pre bought


----------



## mongo77

rcteem said:


> Andy need us to bring anything??? Also just cut back my hours at my job so I can bring more collector Broms if people want me to...I will only bring a handful of broms though that weren't pre bought[/QUOTE
> 
> I'll be looking for a couple small broms to fit into a 12x18 exo if u have. They don't have to be anything fancy.


----------



## mordoria

hey everyone. I also happen to have a large bag of polypropylene closed cell foam (the kind used to pack computers) I can bring it if anyone needs some for a new background, rocks, ect. Let me know.


----------



## stemcellular

hope you can make it John!


----------



## johnachilli

I will have available at Andy's:

1.0.0 o. pumilio el dorado $100
0.0.3 R. variabilis 2-3 months ootw $60 each all three $150

also have a female intermedius I might want to part with...

pm me if interested
Thanks!


----------



## JeremyHuff

I can bring the following feeders:

Bean beetles
Flour beetles
Tropical white springtails
Drosophila melanogaster- apterous
Drosophila melanogaster - Turkish gliders
Drosophila buzzatti - these are very cool in that they rarely climb
Drosophila hydei - black
Excelsior- big ziplocs $3 ea or $5 for 2 bags

All cultures are $5 ea for this meet only. I will make ff cultures when requested. So, the sooner you pm me your requests, the better chance the cultures will be producing by the meet.

I am looking for blue globular springtails and golden or tan hydei


----------



## Julio

Hey Jeremy i will take 2 buzzatti cultures. 
thanks,
Julio


----------



## stemcellular

me too, thanks!


----------



## DendroJoe

*Marineland 36 - 48 Inch Adjustable LED ONLY "16" Watt... Cuts your electric bill more than 1/2 per unit. Plus no Heat......*

*$135.00 ea - Many*
*2 for $260.00*

*Preorder Only*


----------



## Colorcham427

If you are low on cultures I can also offer wingless D mel and flight less hydei cultures at $2.50 per culture. Don't mean to hi-jack but maybe you won't have any for sale one of the times?


----------



## oddlot

Hi Jeremy,
I will take 2 buzzatti Please.
Thanks,Lou


----------



## Mitch

JeremyHuff said:


> I can bring the following feeders:
> 
> Bean beetles
> Flour beetles
> Tropical white springtails
> Drosophila melanogaster- apterous
> Drosophila melanogaster - Turkish gliders
> Drosophila buzzatti - these are very cool in that they rarely climb
> Drosophila hydei - black
> Excelsior- big ziplocs $3 ea or $5 for 2 bags
> 
> All cultures are $5 ea for this meet only. I will make ff cultures when requested. So, the sooner you pm me your requests, the better chance the cultures will be producing by the meet.
> 
> I am looking for blue globular springtails and golden or tan hydei


I'll take a bean beetle culture. Thanks!


----------



## Zombie Frawg

I should have leuc froglets (~3 months oow by then) if anyone is interested.


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> if anyone is interested in rio saladillo anthonyi I am willing to make you a good deal (for a group of 5 or so) as I have ...well....a few. PM if interested.


Some froglet shots.


----------



## stemcellular

Also have adult escudos available, 2 confirmed male, one unknown. $225 each.


----------



## pl259

For those who play with clay, I have a good source now for calcium bentonite $18/50lb and sodium bentonite $18/50lb. This is 100% fine powered clay, uncut, 200mesh. 

Not sure yet if I can make it or not. But we can probably arrange something if someone is interested.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

OK peeps it's getting closer and I need to start planning the food so rough head count pleeeze!
Andy


----------



## Zombie Frawg

My hubs and I. If we can bring anything, please let me know! I don't like to come empty handed


----------



## Philsuma

I'm good to go.


----------



## Mitch

I'm going!


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll be there. Let me know what to bring.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Also does anyone have a few folding tables they can bring for people to set stuff up on for sale?
Andy


----------



## Julio

I will be there as well.


----------



## jeffr

I will be there


----------



## rollinkansas

I will be there with some anoles, hopefully.


----------



## mantisdragon91

rollinkansas said:


> I will be there with some anoles, hopefully.


Hey Mike,

You better I have cages waiting for mine


----------



## rollinkansas

mantisdragon91 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> You better I have cages waiting for mine


Ive been waiting since last September! They should get to me Thursday or Friday night.


----------



## oddlot

I'll be there! I have available : high end leopard geckos All 2010 hatch, Albino corn snakes 2010 hatch, 0.0.2 Giant day gecko (grandis) babies hatched 2-2011 eating like little pigs . All are for sale or trade. I will only bring what is asked for.

Lou


----------



## johnachilli

I'll be there Andy, let me know if you need anything


----------



## GBIII

It appears I will actually be able to make this. 

I will probably have citronellas, azureus a few cobalts and a few FG vents. Some are approaching adult size/ age.

Andy, please let me know if i can bring anything.

George


----------



## shrum

I should be going as well ....


----------



## Philsuma

Man, Geckos and Anoles in addition to frogs....If I have to start partitioning what little basement space I have now...


----------



## sports_doc

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> OK peeps it's getting closer and I need to start planning the food so rough head count pleeeze!
> Andy


Andy, I will be there. Perhaps drive down with some other NEFG members, yes?

George, contact me by email please.

Shawn


----------



## eos

Count me in... I'll be there as well.


----------



## mongo77

I will be there.


----------



## captreedean

Looking forward to meeting everyone. If anyone has a female basti or adult Bora Ridge Vents for sale I would be interested.


----------



## oddlot

Philsuma said:


> Man, Geckos and Anoles in addition to frogs....If I have to start partitioning what little basement space I have now...


Great idea Phil,so How many do you want?


----------



## cliner

My brother and I will be there. If we drive, I can bring a folding table.


----------



## Philsuma

oddlot said:


> Great idea Phil,so How many do you want?


I'll start with ALL of Mike's.....


----------



## mordoria

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> OK peeps it's getting closer and I need to start planning the food so rough head count pleeeze!
> Andy


Oriana and I will b attending.


----------



## ggazonas

I will be there and it looks like I'll be bringing Roman, and George up with me and possibly Lori and her husband.


----------



## Vagabond324

Does anyone have a female adult Citronella for sale thats coming? I have a beautiful 2 year old male that is all alone. Thanks, Jon


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Jon I have a lone female.
Andy


----------



## Julio

ok so here is what is back up for sale:

2.1 Trio of Bakhuis. $425 very proven. 2.5 years old

























Probable female colon Drago 15 months old no calling $150









Still some purple isopods cultures available at $20 each


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I need springtails on charcoal if anyone has them.
I would take a few.
Also Guarmo pumilio I have a lone calling male.
Andy


----------



## Zombie Frawg

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> I need springtails on charcoal if anyone has them.
> I would take a few.
> Also Guarmo pumilio I have a lone calling male.
> Andy


I can bring blacks and pinks. I culture them on a charcoal/turface mix. LMK.


----------



## GBIII

If anyone has an extra calling male Costa Rican Auratus, I would be interested in trade/ purchase. I have three 2yr old females that need a companion or two.

George


----------



## SteveKnott

To anyone who might be attending this meet. I'm looking for a calling male mint terribilis or 2. I have females to trade if interested. Let me know what you might have. -steve


----------



## rollinkansas

I will be offering a few non frogs.

0.1 proven Phelsuma robertmertensi- 2 yrs old - $100
1.1 proven Pachydactylus carinatus- 1.5 yrs old - $200/pair
1.1 Anolis marmoratus girafus -subadult- $500/pair
1.1 Anolis marmoratus speciosus -subadult- $500/pair


----------



## asch803

i have 2 blue jean froglets (and a third if i can catch it) that are about 4 months ootw and are f1's (parents from Damian). I will not bring unless someone expresses interest.

Andy


----------



## Vagabond324

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Jon I have a lone female.
> Andy


Sorry for the late reply Andy, PM sent


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have Lots of feeders still available, and will be making lots of ff cultures tonight. Let me know if you want anything - apterous melanos, Turkish gliders, black hydei and buzzatti. Also, I can make up some pink spring cultures if anyone needs some.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

I have dwarf white isopods, leuc froglets (3+ months oow) and a proven male pastel ball python with feeders. If anyone is interested, PM me.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

JeremyHuff said:


> I have Lots of feeders still available, and will be making lots of ff cultures tonight. Let me know if you want anything - apterous melanos, Turkish gliders, black hydei and buzzatti. Also, I can make up some pink spring cultures if anyone needs some.


Jeremy put me down for 5 buzzatti.
Andy


----------



## Julio

1.1 Proven pair of Bakhuis now $300


----------



## JeremyHuff

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Jeremy put me down for 5 buzzatti.
> Andy


Andy
You got it.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo

I was hoping to make it to the meeting, but convincing the hubby to drive to NY just didn't happen! 
Have fun, and hopefully someday I can make it to a meet!


----------



## rcteem

Hey y'all...I have lots more Broms and three standard lamasi froglets- $150 each, super blue auratus froglets- $50 each, F1 Patricia froglets- $50 each, and one O.lamasi pair-$125. I will not bring the frogs unless pre sold but will bring a handful of extra broms but no promises on what they exactly are. Please email me or call me if interested. My email is [email protected] or my number is 919-744-1343


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

dreamcatcer98 said:


> I was hoping to make it to the meeting, but convincing the hubby to drive to NY just didn't happen!
> Have fun, and hopefully someday I can make it to a meet!


That's too bad I'm actually really close to Staten Island and it's all Highway to get here!
Andy


----------



## rollinkansas

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> That's too bad I'm actually really close to Staten Island and it's all Highway to get here!
> Andy


How is the parking?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Great everyone has a driveway so there's always a place to park on the street.
Andy


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> That's too bad I'm actually really close to Staten Island and it's all Highway to get here!
> Andy


I'll have to remember that for next time! Timing for this one was rough too- we've got 3 birthday at the end of March


----------



## mantisdragon91

If anyone is interested I have 5-6 Theloderma Corticale froglets currently available at $35 each I also have 3 Gecko Vittatus juveniles at $15 each(This is one of my favorite geckos, large, colorful, hardy and extremely vocal) May also have a few other things, but this is still fairly early in the year for most of my stuff to be breeding.


----------



## Nightstalker

I started reading through fromt he beginning, but my eyes started bleeding after a bit. I was looking to see if and who had tinc juveniles for sale. If you are bringing any, pm me if you could. That way the thread is not getting needlessly longer. 

Thanks

John


----------



## Mitch

I'll have plenty of E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabela' tads if anyone is interested. My ad is on the northeast page.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Here's what I have available for the meet:
Dendrobates azureus "Nominant" (Adult Female) - $100.00 each 
Dendrobates tinctorius “Citronella” (Sub Adult Female) - $80.00 each (1 available)
Oophaga pumilio "Darklands" - $125.00 each (1 available)
Amereega pepperi "Abesio" (Understory) - $115.00 each (4 available)
Ranitomeya intermedius "Banded" - $95.00 each (5 available)
Ranitomeya variabilis "Southern" (Understory) - $115.00 each
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus "Iquitos" (Understory) - $55.00 each
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus "Rodyll" (Understory) - $40.00 each
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus “Rio Napo” (Understory) - $40.00 each
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus “Borja Ridge” (Understory) - $40.00 each
Ranitomeya lamasi “Green Highland” (Understory) – $95.00 each (2 available)
Oophaga pumilio “Escudo” - $250.00 each (F1 froglets 4 available)


----------



## sports_doc

Great list Andy! You've been busy....

For trade/sale I have a small selection to include:
3-4 adult Orange lamasi
6 good sized Juvi Matecho tincs with great coloration
3 Inferalanis tincs, medium froglets
2 Regina tincs, large froglets
2 "yellow bellow' '06 pumilio F1, that are 7 mo old and need to come out of the parent tank for sure.
2 'cainarachi valley' imitator juvis
1 Almirante '06 large juvi/subadult offspring


----------



## stemcellular

Some stuff available for sale or trade. PM if interested.

A. bassleri 'Sapasoa' - $70 each

E. anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo' - $75 each

E. anthonyi 'Pasaje Sarajunga' - Tor line- $40 each

O. pumilio 'Cristobal' - F1 from SNDF 2010, $125 each

O. pumilio 'Solarte' - 2.0.0., F1, Khadavi line, $125 each or trade for female

O. pumilio escudo - 2.0.1., SNDF 2010, $225 each


----------



## BBoyette

I and Bob Fraser may come up....Im not that into the hobby at this point but none the less it would be nice to see folks again!


----------



## JeremyHuff

Still have lots of D. buzzatti and bean beetles. Can also make cultures of hydei, turkish gliders and apterous melanogaster. All cultures are $5 for this meet only.


----------



## stemcellular

Jeremy, I could use some buzzati and some hydei, 2 each? thanks.


----------



## JeremyHuff

stemcellular said:


> Jeremy, I could use some buzzati and some hydei, 2 each? thanks.


you got it Ray.


----------



## stemcellular

thanks, Jeremy.


----------



## DendroJoe

lot of 10 fg ventrimaculatus tads sean stewart line - $60
fg vents sean stwart line 3-4 months - $35 each
leucomelas - $35 each - 5 avail.
citronella (line?? SNDF/Scott??) 4-5 month - $45?? 5 avail.
high land auratus sean stewart 4-5 month - $65 4 avail.
f1 cristobal sndf '10 4 month oow - $120 1 avail.
varadero ue line 2-3 month - $65 3 avail

springtails - tropical white, tropical pink, temperate black, micro 32 oz cultures $8 each
woodlice - dwarf white, dwarf striped 32 oz culture - $8 each
fruit flys - hydei, wingless melanogaster, turkish gliders $5 each
*** Multiple Cultures Discount are avail....

golden axolotl 3" - $30 each

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Vagabond324

Joe, I sent you a PM on the Citronellas, Have a good one, Jon


----------



## oddlot

JeremyHuff said:


> Still have lots of D. buzzatti and bean beetles. Can also make cultures of hydei, turkish gliders and apterous melanogaster. All cultures are $5 for this meet only.


Hi Jeremy, I'll take 2 buzzatti,1 hydei,1glider,& 1melano please.
Thanks,Lou


----------



## Mitch

DendroJoe said:


> lot of 10 fg ventrimaculatus tads sean stewart line - $60
> fg vents sean stwart line 3-4 months - $35 each
> leucomelas - $35 each - 5 avail.
> citronella (line?? SNDF/Scott??) 4-5 month - $45?? 5 avail.
> high land auratus sean stewart 4-5 month - $65 4 avail.
> f1 cristobal sndf '10 4 month oow - $120 1 avail.
> varadero ue line 2-3 month - $65 3 avail
> 
> springtails - tropical white, tropical pink, temperate black, micro 32 oz cultures $8 each
> woodlice - dwarf white, dwarf striped 32 oz culture - $8 each
> fruit flys - hydei, wingless melanogaster, turkish gliders $5 each
> *** Multiple Cultures Discount are avail....
> 
> golden axolotl 3" - $30 each
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


PM sent on Varaderos


----------



## oddlot

Does anyone have some blue springs?
Lou


----------



## ggazonas

I have the following available. These are all adults.

Male Copperhead Fantasticus- $100
Male Peruvian Gold Vent/Amazonicus- $65
Proven Female Green and Bronze Auratus- $35


----------



## stemcellular

I have a few wonky A. pepperi that I've accumulated over the last few years (Orange from UE). Most were received as juveniles and gradually developed back issues but are otherwise able to function, eat, etc. I've been keeping them with my other (non-disabled) pepperi but recently decided to break them up as the tank was getting a bit tight on space. Anyway, if anyone is willing to give a good home to a small group of disabled A. pepperi with some amazing orange coloration (3-4 or so) you can have them for free. Let me know and I will bring them along.


----------



## stemcellular

DendroJoe said:


> lot of 10 fg ventrimaculatus tads sean stewart line - $60
> fg vents sean stwart line 3-4 months - $35 each
> leucomelas - $35 each - 5 avail.
> citronella (line?? SNDF/Scott??) 4-5 month - $45?? 5 avail.
> high land auratus sean stewart 4-5 month - $65 4 avail.
> f1 cristobal sndf '10 4 month oow - $120 1 avail.
> varadero ue line 2-3 month - $65 3 avail
> 
> springtails - tropical white, tropical pink, temperate black, micro 32 oz cultures $8 each
> woodlice - dwarf white, dwarf striped 32 oz culture - $8 each
> fruit flys - hydei, wingless melanogaster, turkish gliders $5 each
> *** Multiple Cultures Discount are avail....
> 
> golden axolotl 3" - $30 each
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Joe, you open to trades for the highland auratus?


----------



## DendroJoe

Ray,

Sure, what do you have for me.. PMed you..

Joe



stemcellular said:


> Joe, you open to trades for the highland auratus?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I need heat packs if anyone has a few to spare!
Andy


----------



## oddlot

I'm looking for a pair or trio of clown treefrogs ? Does anyone have a sleeve of fly cups and lids they would be willing to part with?I need excelsior also.
I still have 0.0.2 Phelsuma grandis 2011 hatch,0.0.10 reverse okatee corns het snow 2010 hatch,several green sided redstripe leopard geckos,(Dad is lavender redstripe Mom is geen sided redstripe),A couple raptors and a shtctb .
P.M. me Thanks,Lou


----------



## rcteem

Here is what I can bring:

Broms- $8-$18...depending on type
super blue froglets- $50
Matecho froglets- $55
F1 Patricia froglets- $50
Standard Lamasi froglets- $150
O. Lamasi pair- $120
Female leuc- $80

If interested in any of these please text, not pm me at 919-744-1343


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks, disabled pepperi spoken for. Anyone have live oak leaves available? I could use the equiv of a hectare of coverage.


----------



## DendroJoe

I have more than 100 1gallon bags of live oak leaves for $4.00 each. $3.50ea for 5 or more.


----------



## Julio

Hey Joe,
I will take 5 bags of live oak please.


----------



## stemcellular

Anyone happen to have an extra zoomed 18x12 or 18x18 available?


----------



## rcteem

stemcellular said:


> Anyone happen to have an extra zoomed 18x12 or 18x18 available?


If I can still make it I can bring up an extra 12x12x18 for ya if it's not to small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mantisdragon91

stemcellular said:


> Anyone happen to have an extra zoomed 18x12 or 18x18 available?


They are actually on sale at the Petsmarts in my area for $45 each for the `12"/12"/18" you may want to sheck the ones near you.


----------



## DendroJoe

I have a brand new 18x18 zoomed



stemcellular said:


> Anyone happen to have an extra zoomed 18x12 or 18x18 available?


----------



## stemcellular

cool. whatchu looking to get, Joe?


----------



## Zombie Frawg

If anyone has mini oak leaf creeping fig I could really use some.


----------



## Mitch

If anyone has any vine cuttings PM me with what you've got to sell. Thanks.


----------



## mordoria

Yea, Im looking for oak leaf fig too. I'd love to buy some clippings from anyone.
Im looking for any plant clippings really. A leaf, a vine, whatever. I have a few tanks to fill and would love a great diversity.


----------



## stemcellular

I'm drowning in it and can bring some cuttings.


----------



## mordoria

Also, if anyone is interested, Ill be cutting back my Nepenthes alata. I can bring the cuttings packed in spag and plastic bags. They are all about 6-8" long, with 6"-"8 leaves and will grow 5-8" pitchers. It works well in a med to low light window likes 60+ humidity. Cool, oddity plant. Easy to root, hard to kill. Too big for terrariums. Great houseplant, better greenhouse plant. PM for info. I can make 5-8" long cuttings or even cut those in half if theres a demand.










Works great in frog rooms, eats the same stuff as your froggies, and eats all your stray flies.


----------



## captreedean

Andy, need your address for Saturday. Thanks


----------



## PantMan

mordoria said:


> Also, if anyone is interested, Ill be cutting back my Nepenthes alata. I can bring the cuttings packed in spag and plastic bags. They are all about 6-8" long, with 6"-"8 leaves and will grow 5-8" pitchers. It works well in a med to low light window likes 60+ humidity. Cool, oddity plant. Easy to root, hard to kill. Too big for terrariums. Great houseplant, better greenhouse plant. PM for info. I can make 5-8" long cuttings or even cut those in half if theres a demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works great in frog rooms, eats the same stuff as your froggies, and eats all your stray flies.


I'm interested. I have the perfect place for it. How much for a cutting?


----------



## DendroJoe

$75.00 Never used still in original box/cover.

Joe


stemcellular said:


> cool. whatchu looking to get, Joe?


----------



## mordoria

PantMan said:


> I'm interested. I have the perfect place for it. How much for a cutting?


the cuttings are free.


----------



## rcteem

Well sadly due to my heavy foot I'm afraid I won't be able to make it since I haven't sold anything in pre sales and need to make sure I will have $600 for the ticket...y'all have fun though and see all of y'all at frog day...be sure to swing by the table and say hey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch

stemcellular said:


> I'm drowning in it and can bring some cuttings.


I'll take some!


----------



## vivlover10

rcteem said:


> Well sadly due to my heavy foot I'm afraid I won't be able to make it since I haven't sold anything in pre sales and need to make sure I will have $600 for the ticket...y'all have fun though and see all of y'all at frog day...be sure to swing by the table and say hey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad. I can't either because I have a laccrosse tournament.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

rcteem said:


> Well sadly due to my heavy foot I'm afraid I won't be able to make it since I haven't sold anything in pre sales and need to make sure I will have $600 for the ticket...y'all have fun though and see all of y'all at frog day...be sure to swing by the table and say hey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you serious?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Also anyone with a few heat packs?
Please!


----------



## rollinkansas

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Also anyone with a few heat packs?
> Please!


I have a 35+ hour one. Only a single one, but its a good start at least.


----------



## oddlot

mordoria said:


> the cuttings are free.


I'd like some please 
Thanks,Lou


----------



## cliner

Anyone have any Oyapok, Patricia or Olemarie tads. My freind is looking for some. Someone awhile back posted thay had patricia tads for 510-15 but I couldn't find the post.

Andy I have one heat pack you can have.

Eric


----------



## JeremyHuff

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Also anyone with a few heat packs?
> Please!


Andy,

I have lots of heat packs (40hr). How many do you need?

J


----------



## eos

DendroJoe said:


> I have more than 100 1gallon bags of live oak leaves for $4.00 each. $3.50ea for 5 or more.


I'll take 5


----------



## DendroJoe

sure thing, what about the mints you were asking about. i have 12 sub adults and 12 Juvis Darren Meyer line.



eos said:


> I'll take 5


----------



## eos

i'll let you know by friday


----------



## rcteem

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Are you serious?


Ya, NC is expensive on fines...plus it was 30 over...lol. Was heading back from the track and decided to have some fun...oops 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBoyette

rcteem said:


> Ya, NC is expensive on fines...plus it was 30 over...lol. Was heading back from the track and decided to have some fun...oops
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me about it...i got a ticket in wilson,nc for $300 just for passing a cop that was on the shoulder. That was almost 3years ago and ive been pissed ever since.


Will anyone have any cork bark for sale?


----------



## mantisdragon91

MaxB22 said:


> Tell me about it...i got a ticket in wilson,nc for $300 just for passing a cop that was on the shoulder. That was almost 3years ago and ive been pissed ever since.
> 
> 
> Will anyone have any cork bark for sale?


I got one in Winston for a DWY(Driving while Yankee) the cop said flat out that the only reason I was pulled over was that I had PA tags.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Last call for feeders.
Bean beetles
Flour beetles
Tropical white springtails
Drosophila melanogaster- apterous
Drosophila melanogaster - Turkish gliders
Drosophila buzzatti - these are very cool in that they rarely climb
Drosophila hydei - black
Excelsior- big ziplocs $3 ea or $5 for 2 bags
All cultures $5 ea.


----------



## stemcellular

Anyone else interested in E. anthonyi please let me know. I have some really gorgeous Tor line Pasaje Sarajunga that are only $40 each! Take four for $150! Haha..


----------



## oddlot

Does anyone need southern magnolia leaves?They are large, thick ,clean leaves.Most are still green.my trees have been shedding with the last few storms.Let me know.
Lou


----------



## JeremyHuff

Lou

I'll take some.

J


----------



## Mitch

Uh, my Santa Isabela's layed 3 clutches this week. Someone please buy some tads! I could also sell egg clutches for $10 each.


----------



## mantisdragon91

oddlot said:


> Does anyone need southern magnolia leaves?They are large, thick ,clean leaves.Most are still green.my trees have been shedding with the last few storms.Let me know.
> Lou


Please send some my way


----------



## Mitch

JeremyHuff said:


> Last call for feeders.
> Bean beetles
> Flour beetles
> Tropical white springtails
> Drosophila melanogaster- apterous
> Drosophila melanogaster - Turkish gliders
> Drosophila buzzatti - these are very cool in that they rarely climb
> Drosophila hydei - black
> Excelsior- big ziplocs $3 ea or $5 for 2 bags
> All cultures $5 ea.


I'll take 2 Drosophila melanogaster- apterous cultures along with the bean beetle culture. That's $15 total, correct?


----------



## johnachilli

I have available to bring:

0.1 intermedius $90 (12 months)
0.0.3 variabilis $60 each $140 for all 3 (2-4 months ootw)

pm if interested


----------



## frogface

mantisdragon91 said:


> I got one in Winston for a DWY(Driving while Yankee) the cop said flat out that the only reason I was pulled over was that I had PA tags.


Well that'll learn ya. We take DWY very seriously around here.


----------



## BBoyette

frogface said:


> Well that'll learn ya. We take DWY very seriously around here.


Lol Yea, ill be down there this september... I can easily out run a group of troopers in my car...esp a NC Trooper, its just not worth it when your me though I got more of a better life.


Ill take some leaves also Lou,

Thanks


----------



## frogface

MaxB22 said:


> Lol Yea, ill be down there this september... I can easily out run a group of troopers in my car...esp a NC Trooper, its just not worth it when your me though I got more of a better life.
> 
> 
> Ill take some leaves also Lou,
> 
> Thanks


I don't know if Maryland counts. We'll probably just roll our eyes


----------



## BBoyette

frogface said:


> I don't know if Maryland counts. We'll probably just roll our eyes


haha...have you ever heard of a small town called fremont?

Anyone got any casti's available?


----------



## PantMan

Jeremy, If it's not too late I would like to get 2 turkish gliders.


----------



## JeremyHuff

PantMan said:


> Jeremy, If it's not too late I would like to get 2 turkish gliders.


No problem.


----------



## ErickG

I'm looking for the following frogs:

Female Patricia
Female BYH
Female Lorenzo

And anyone have excelsior?

I have some SI tricolor froglets for trade and maybe a couple of young variabilis froglets (will have to see if they are of good size, if not I also have tads)


----------



## stemcellular

WANTED:

Male E. anthonyi 'Highland' (have gorgeous females to trade or other sp.)
Female O. pumilio 'Solarte' (have male to trade or other sp.)

Other stuff available:

Male escudos
Male solartes


----------



## JeremyHuff

ErickG said:


> I'm looking for the following frogs:
> 
> Female Patricia
> Female BYH
> Female Lorenzo
> 
> And anyone have excelsior?
> 
> I have some SI tricolor froglets for trade and maybe a couple of young variabilis froglets (will have to see if they are of good size, if not I also have tads)


Erick
I have lots
Of excelsior. Pm me with what you need.
J


----------



## Vclaos

Is this meeting for anyone or only the most experienced?? Would love to stop by and see what's available. I'm pretty new at this though so I don't have anything to offer.


----------



## oddlot

Anyone bringing some clippings or plants,maybe a couple broms?
Lou


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Vclaos said:


> Is this meeting for anyone or only the most experienced?? Would love to stop by and see what's available. I'm pretty new at this though so I don't have anything to offer.


It's open to any level of hobbiest!
As long as your no thief or rat! 
Andy


----------



## Vclaos

Cool!! Very excited to stop by!! What time is is starting??


----------



## radiata

What time do the festivities begin?


----------



## sports_doc

Last call

3-4 adult Orange lamasi 45$
6 good sized Juvi Matecho tincs with great coloration, 1.25" plump. 60$
3 Inferalanis tincs, medium froglets. 30$
2 Regina tincs, large froglets, 60$
2 "yellow bellow' '06 pumilio F1, that are 7 mo old and need to come out of the parent tank for sure. 95$
2 'cainarachi valley' imitator juvis 40$
1 Almirante '06 large juvi/subadult offspring 90$
1 Flavovittatus UE line. Subadult. 150$
1 Lowland fantasticus UE line. large juvi/subadult 95$
2 escudo froglets, 4 mo. 150$

A large, almost full bale of Excelsior for sale/trade.

Looking for SI anthonyi/tricolor

other trade offers welcome

See you all soon


----------



## sports_doc

ErickG said:


> I'm looking for the following frogs:
> 
> Female Patricia
> Female BYH
> Female Lorenzo
> 
> And anyone have excelsior?
> 
> I have some SI tricolor froglets for trade and maybe a couple of young variabilis froglets (will have to see if they are of good size, if not I also have tads)


I have essentially a bale of excelsior Erick that is available. I've switched to cardboard.


----------



## eos

Does anyone have any Man Creeks available?


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> Anyone else interested in E. anthonyi please let me know. I have some really gorgeous Tor line Pasaje Sarajunga that are only $40 each! Take four for $150! Haha..


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have a couple pairs of Bastimentos, a couple cauchero and 3 el dorado subadults. Interested in trades for tinc pairs.


----------



## PantMan

JeremyHuff said:


> I have a couple pairs of Bastimentos, a couple cauchero and 3 el dorado subadults. Interested in trades for tinc pairs.


Would one of those Batimentost happen to be a female or is it too young to tell?


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Figured I would post what I have one last time in case anyone is interested...

Four leucomelas froglets (one is ~4 months oow, the others ~3 months) I'll take $30 each.

Proven male pastel ball python with 60-70 frozen rats $200.

I can also put together some dwarf white isopod cultures since mine is booming, $5 each.


----------



## JeremyHuff

PantMan said:


> Would one of those Batimentost happen to be a female or is it too young to tell?


I have 3 pairs, but 1 female I haven't seen in a while, so it is likely 3.2 that I have. I don't want to break up a pair but am willing to trade for a pair of tincs
J


----------



## oddlot

Does anyone have cobalts available?
Lou


----------



## LittleDip

When is this meeting? I am very late in this topic..


----------



## oddlot

Tommorrow 



LittleDip said:


> When is this meeting? I am very late in this topic..


----------



## DendroJoe

Last call,

Mints- Darren Meyer line 2-3 months $75.00

lot of 10 fg ventrimaculatus tads sean stewart line - $60
fg vents sean stwart line 3-4 months - $35 each
leucomelas - $35 each - 5 avail.
f1 cristobal sndf '10 4 month oow - $120 1 avail.

springtails - tropical white, tropical pink, temperate black, micro 32 oz cultures $8 each
woodlice - dwarf white, dwarf striped 32 oz culture - $8 each
fruit flys - hydei, wingless melanogaster, turkish gliders $5 each
*** Multiple Cultures Discount are avail....


Live Oak 1 Gallon Bags $4.00ea./ $3.5 for 5 or more,

golden axolotl 3" - $30 each


----------



## LittleDip

oddlot said:


> Tommorrow


Not cool! Lol next one...besides ill be attending Frog Day this year..so hopefully ill meet alot of people there...


----------



## PantMan

JeremyHuff said:


> I have 3 pairs, but 1 female I haven't seen in a while, so it is likely 3.2 that I have. I don't want to break up a pair but am willing to trade for a pair of tincs
> J


Tell me about. I've been looking for a girl for about 6 months.


----------



## GBIII

oddlot said:


> Does anyone have cobalts available?
> Lou


I will have three available at the meeting. Two are about 12 months and one is 9-10 months ootw.

I will also be bringing a few azureus, citronellas, leucomelas and possible a couple of FG vent pairs.

George


----------



## GBIII

I'm asking $50 each for them. I am motivated to sell everything I am bringing so all reasonable offers will be accepted.

They do appear to have different toe pad shapes but I hesitate to sex by toe pads because the female I have has bigger toe pads than my males.

I'm going out for the rest of the day. PM me if you are interested.

George


----------



## PantMan

oddlot said:


> Anyone bringing some clippings or plants,maybe a couple broms?
> Lou


I have some Aeschy. Radicans, Saxifrage stolonifera (Strawberry begonia), and Rhipsalis Capilliformis. If you or anyone wants some clippings there from hanging baskets (not tanks). Let me know and I'll be happy to bring some with me.


----------



## oddlot

PantMan said:


> I have some Aeschy. Radicans, Saxifrage stolonifera (Strawberry begonia), and Rhipsalis Capilliformis. If you or anyone wants some clippings there from hanging baskets (not tanks). Let me know and I'll be happy to bring some with me.


Hey Mike,I'll take some please.
Lou


----------



## stemcellular

I will likely have a large amount of clippings for cheap or trade. Have to trim the jungle tnite


----------



## Philsuma

I got a couple PM's asking for Orange Iso.....nope....not enought to make more cultures from at this time. I must have give people close to 75 last year and my 2 master cultures have not yet recovered.

I DO have a few nice Dwarf White cultures that I'll be bringing.


----------



## PantMan

oddlot said:


> Hey Mike,I'll take some please.
> Lou


Done. See you there Lou.


----------



## ChrisK

I got this Escudo ready to go: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61501-escudo-froglet.html it's almost adult sized now, will only bring if someone is interested, a couple of younger ones also, ask Andy for his first though and then me if his are sold because I don't want to snipe


----------



## Philsuma

Pumilio:
Cauchero - froglets, well started, ready to go
Eldorado - all ages
Gold Dust Basti - sub adult

Sexed Leucs

Bean beetles
White Dwarf Isos

Need PM's on the Pumilio or they won't be brought.


----------



## eos

Who's got the name tags?


----------



## Philsuma

Jeremy's gonna need one.....he's rockin a different look thanks to a razor.


----------



## rollinkansas

I have a pair of Phelsuma comorensis if anyone is interested. One of them has a swollen foot, but that isnt stopping them from breeding, etc. Because of that Id let them go for $75/pair.

Also, 
0.1 proven robertmertensi - $100
1.1 pachydactylus carinatus - $150/pair

comorensis:









robertmertensi:









carinatus:


----------



## Mitch

Philsuma said:


> Pumilio:
> Cauchero - froglets, well started, ready to go
> Eldorado - all ages
> Gold Dust Basti - sub adult
> 
> Sexed Leucs
> 
> Bean beetles
> White Dwarf Isos
> 
> Need PM's on the Pumilio or they won't be brought.


How much for the el dorado's and what ages?


----------



## frogface

Mitch said:


> How much for the el dorado's and what ages?


Oh oh! Seriously, get the El Dorados. Lovely frogs! I got my male from Phil and he's breeding up a storm. I would also point out that he's beautiful and healthy, but, that would be vendor feedback.


----------



## Mitch

frogface said:


> Oh oh! Seriously, get the El Dorados. Lovely frogs! I got my male from Phil and he's breeding up a storm. I would also point out that he's beautiful and healthy, but, that would be vendor feedback.


I have an 18x18x18 ZooMed begging for some. Hopefully they're within my price range


----------



## cliner

Anybody have any juvi azureus available, orange-ish leucs?


----------



## Zombie Frawg

cliner said:


> Anybody have any juvi azureus available, orange-ish leucs?


A lot of my leucs have orange. I'll check the ones I have available when I get home to see if they are more orange-y for you.


----------



## JeremyHuff

cliner said:


> Anybody have any juvi azureus available, orange-ish leucs?


Lots of azureus froglets. PM me if interested


----------



## sports_doc

eos said:


> Does anyone have any Man Creeks available?


Just have one CB from the '06 import adults. He/She has great red color.

Email me if interested [email protected] as I will be away from DB the rest of tonight.

I can certainly catch it and bring it to show you if you'd like.

It is subadult, 8 mo in the parent tank.

90$ seems fair 


S


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Could someone PM me the meeting info (time, place location)?

see you all tomorrow. I will bring Frog Day materials and tickets for presale


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

eos said:


> Who's got the name tags?


Got it covered! And my daughter is in charge of enforcing people to fill them out when they first come!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Boy I hope I got enough food and beer!


----------



## Julio

Andy,
can you please PM your full address? thanks. 
I will pick up some beer along the way. too bad i can't get a keg!


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Julio said:


> Andy,
> can you please PM your full address? thanks.
> I will pick up some beer along the way. too bad i can't get a keg!


I can use the addy as well. We're following another DB member but in case we get lost


----------



## Groundhog

Will have for anyone who cares:

Small rooted cuttings:

5 Episcia 'Silver Skies' (w stolons)
2 Pellionia pulchra 
1 Begonia polliensis (rooted in rock wool)
1 Hatiora 'Drunkard's Dream' (?)

1 big Episcia cutting, a few Pellionia cuttings not rooted.

2 small seedlings Anthurium gracile (I would grow these out a bit before mounting them in a tank)

Of the above, the Begonia, Hatiora and Anthurium are frog-free, all others are cuttings from established plants in a community vivarium. 

All these are best offer, I just don't like tossing viable plant material.


----------



## ChrisK

Address for me too


----------



## ggazonas

Last call

I have 

1 proven female Green and Bronze auratus $30
1 male copperhead fant $100
1 male gold amazonicus/peruvian vent $65
1 male truncatus $50

pm me if you are interested...I will bring them if you are serious.


----------



## oddlot

Julio said:


> Andy,
> can you please PM your full address? thanks.
> I will pick up some beer along the way. too bad i can't get a keg!


Can I have the full address and time too please.
Lou


----------



## mordoria

I think I remember how to get there. Going to stop at indoor/outdoor garden b4. What time does the party begin?

Andy? You need anything from ID/OD?


----------



## mordoria

Everyone!!! Dont forget to wear clean and matching socks!! Andy runs a tight ship.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Matching socks?? Sorry, but that is asking too much


----------



## Mitch

Groundhog said:


> Will have for anyone who cares:
> 
> Small rooted cuttings:
> 
> 5 Episcia 'Silver Skies' (w stolons)
> 2 Pellionia pulchra
> 1 Begonia polliensis (rooted in rock wool)
> 1 Hatiora 'Drunkard's Dream' (?)
> 
> 1 big Episcia cutting, a few Pellionia cuttings not rooted.
> 
> 2 small seedlings Anthurium gracile (I would grow these out a bit before mounting them in a tank)
> 
> Of the above, the Begonia, Hatiora and Anthurium are frog-free, all others are cuttings from established plants in a community vivarium.
> 
> All these are best offer, I just don't like tossing viable plant material.


I'll probably buy some of these if no one else does before me.


----------



## ChrisK

Address: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/46776-tri-state-area-meeting-11.html#post440511


----------



## PantMan

Thanks again Andy, that was a real nice turnout. I picked up some clippings from Ray and Andy and some melo's from Jeremy that are loaded with flies. Hopefully next year I'll be picking up a variety of pumillio's.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Thanks Andy for a great meet and fantastic food. Great to see everyone again.


----------



## mongo77

Had a great time! The food was awesome and it was nice seeing people again. Thanks to Andy and his family for being such a gracious hosts.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Thanks for opening your home to us Andy, we had a great time. It was nice to finally put some faces to names


----------



## Samtheman

Hey, It was good to meet some of you. Very welcoming atmosphere. I don't know where to begin in regards to how awesome that frog room is. If nothing else, Andy has some fast hands when it comes to escaping herps.


----------



## Mitch

Thanks again Andy... and it was nice to meet a lot of you!


----------



## mordoria

That was a blast! Glad I got everything I wanted and more. Andy, thanks so much for opening your house and letting us run amuck.


----------



## captreedean

Andy,
Great meeting, really enjoyed meeting everyone.Thank you to you and your family for all the great hospitality.


----------



## ggazonas

Andy

Thanks for your hospitality and the wonderful food again. Great seeing all the northern froggers again.


----------



## Philsuma

Andy,

I had to rush out and missed a few goodbyes....

Thank you for such great hospitality. You collection is one of the best that I've seen and I enjoyed the gathering immensely.

Thanks again !

~Phil


----------



## rollinkansas

That was the nicest collection Ive seen, and those subs were absolutely delicious. And to those who picked up animals from me, I hope you enjoy the crappy brown lizards.


----------



## johnachilli

Andy,

Thank you for letting us all come over and providing all that amazing food!


----------



## Julio

Andy,

Thanks to you and family for extending your home once again. 
great time had by all.


----------



## eos

Andy and fam,

Thanks again for the great hospitality! Same time next year?


----------



## markpulawski

Thanks Andy...YOU R DA MAN...and much taller than i thought you would be.


----------



## ribbit217

Thanks Andy for everything today! I really enjoyed meeting everyone. You were all so welcoming to a newbie like me! I can't wait for the next gathering.


----------



## cliner

Thanks for hosting such a great event> Your frog your has inspired me once again. My brother was blown away. Thanks for everything. See you at Frog Day.

Eric


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah all you guys who left early missed out on when we broke out the REAL frogs when only a couple of us were there..... haha


----------



## jeffr

Thanks again Andy for hosting another great meet


----------



## stemcellular

Still the nicest tanks I've seen....thanks again for opening your home (and tanks) to all of us, Andy. As always, great to see everyone, especially all the new faces. Good people, food and frogs, no better way to spend a Sunday.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## oddlot

Andy, Thanks for sharing your home and collection.You have an amazing set up and beautiful home.We had a great time!
Lou


----------



## DendroJoe

Thanks Andy for hosting another great meet and nice to see Old and new face.

Joe


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Andy thanks for....wait a minute, I didn`t go.

Well, just thanks!!

John


----------



## Philsuma

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Andy thanks for....wait a minute, I didn`t go.
> 
> Well, just thanks!!
> 
> John


 
The Boston contingent was represented, John.....ya coulda been here !


----------



## stemcellular

Philsuma said:


> The Boston contingent was represented, John.....ya coulda been here !


Bill drove all the way from Portland, Maine!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Philsuma said:


> The Boston contingent was represented, John.....ya coulda been here !


I hear ya buddy. Just couldn`t get out of work for this one.

John


----------



## dmartin72

How many showed up?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Couple hundred...lol


----------



## Groundhog

Let me add, this was was a wonderful time. Not only educational and entertaining, but a real diverse, fun crowd of cool people. And like all of you, I could look at those tanks all day 

Andy, thank you again for your hospitality--and the cool people, adorable kids, great food and funny dogs... 

Peace,

G


----------



## Philsuma

I would guess at least 40


----------



## ChrisK

I got to spend my alone time with Andy's tanks, and talk to Matt about clay soil again so it definitely was a score  Somehow wound up with 2 huge free broms bigger than my backseat in my car


----------



## Bill Finley

Andy,

Worth the drive, thanks for hosting! Good to see everyone, really looking forward to Frog Day, now that Julio said we could party at his house? 

Your frog room is second only to my grumpy back seat driver...lol "Shawn"

See everyone in two months;

Bill


----------



## mantisdragon91

Amazing frogroom with awesome tanks and great diversity of frogs and plants, but a little too light on geckos for my tastes


----------



## GBIII

Can't really say any more than what's been said but I had a great time.

Thanks again!!!

George


----------



## pa.walt

wish i could of made it. anyone take pics so the ones like me feel even worse for not being there. 
walt


----------



## stemcellular

Few photos of new acquisitions...

Hyloxalus azureiventris




























O. pumilio 'Bastimentos'



















R. imitator 'Banded'


----------



## eos

Nice!

Here are my new acquisitions.


----------



## DendroJoe

They look liked My frogs. Good luck with them.

Joe


eos said:


> Nice!
> 
> Here are my new acquisitions.


----------



## sports_doc

Hey everybody that was a ton of fun..

worth the 12+ hours in the car with Bill and Ray  even....

Andy, 

Fantastic as usual, and that food spread was killer. Nothing like that in NH 

I wish you the best....

Shawn

----------------


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

ChrisK said:


> Yeah all you guys who left early missed out on when we broke out the REAL frogs when only a couple of us were there..... haha


Nice one!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I'm really glad all you clowns showed up! 
It was fun, glad everyone enjoyed themselves!
Andy


----------



## Matt Mirabello

I have a quick favor to ask of all the NYC area froggers. If you see a frog day flyer hung up at your local pet store let me know. They were sent out months ago, I am curious which stores ultimately put up the flyers. (I also plan to have surveys for visitors to know which flyers were seen by people that ultimately decided to come to the show).

shoot me a PM if you have seen any frog day flyers at your local pet store

thanks

Matt


----------



## stemcellular

Hope some of you can make it up to MA on July 30!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/70142-sat-july-30-black-jungle-ma.html#post613743


----------



## stemcellular

Hope to see some of you nuts at BJ this Sat!


----------



## Julio

Unfortunately i won't be able to make it. 

can anyone transport some frogs for me?


----------



## mordoria

Get your FIX!!!
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/80926-nyc-metro-area-meet-sunday-may-6th.html


----------

